# Die Rocky Horror PC Show !



## Cop (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier, und habe ein paar Fragen.

Da ich vom PC Bauen nicht so die ahnung habe, und auch nicht so die Kohle.
würde ich einen gebrauchten kaufen.
Nun wurde mir in einem PC Laden um die ecke ein "gebrauchter" angeboten.
Der Händler will ihn so wie er ist abstoßen, und wenn ich änderungen habe, muss ich das Teil kaufen, er bauts ein, das wird dann eber teuer!

der Rechner soll 220€ Kosten.

Das hat er mir aufgeschrieben, ich gebs einfach mal so hier rein!

Midi Tower (NN) mit 425Watt NT (Enermax Pro82+)
Mainboard :  Black Series ECS GF8200A
CPU: AMD Tolliman x3 8750 Black Edition
RAM : 2x 2GB OCZ Vista Gold ( frage, läuft das auch mit Win XP ? )
Grafikkarte: MSI GTS250 1024MB 2D1G ( zur garka, da hat ein kumpell eine besser weil höherwertigere Geforce 9500GT mit 1024MB, der würde kostenlos tauschen ! )
Soundkarte 7.1 onBoard
Festplatte Samsung 500GB 7200/16
DVD LW 16x LG
DVD RW+LS LG

was ist von dem Rechner zu halten ?
er soll bei mir als allround PC, und zum Spielen an meinem neuen 22" TFT sein.
mein "alter" PC hat nur nen Athlon 2500+ mit 1GB RAM und ner GeForce 4200ti

lohne es den Rechner für 220€ zu kaufen ? ( incl 1jahr Garantie! )


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hallo.

Also ich würde sage die 220 gehen in Ordnung.
Auch wenn es wahrlich bessere PCs gibt.

Und nein, die 4 GB werden unter einem x86 Os nicht vollständig genutzt.

EDIT:
Eine 9500GT ist nicht besser als eine GTS250^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Klar laufen die RAMs mit XP, wieso auch nicht, weil da "Vista Gold" steht?
Hat nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## pr0hunter (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Wie? Die 9500GT wär momentan drin? Oder willst du eine GTS250 hergeben und dafür eine 9500GT? Das wär natürlich unsinnig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



pr0hunter schrieb:


> Wie? Die 9500GT wär momentan drin? Oder willst du eine GTS250 hergeben und dafür eine 9500GT? Das wär natürlich unsinnig.


 
Die Geschichte habe ich auch nicht wirklich verstanden. 
Bitte daher um Aufklärung.


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hallo,

nein, drinne ist nur die 250er, und mein kumpell würde mir seine 9500GT geben, beide haben 1GB RAM, nur seine ist ein 9500er und keine kleine 250er wie er mir sagte!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Die GTS250 ist eine aufgebesserte und umgelabelte 9800GTX+ und ist viel schneller als die 9500GT!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

oh, CPU und Board Kombination sind durchaus grenzwertig...
Besser gesagt ist die Spannungsversorgung des Boards so ziemlich am Limit...


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> oh, CPU und Board Kombination sind durchaus grenzwertig...
> Besser gesagt ist die Spannungsversorgung des Boards so ziemlich am Limit...



Naja was will man für 220€ mehr.
Da würde ich eher schon misstrauisch sein wieso das so billig ist. Immerhin ist ein recht gutes NT drin, der RAM ist auch ok und die GraKa kostet neu immerhin auch gut 130€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Für 220€ kriegt man kein System zusammengestellt, mit dem man auch spielen kann.
Ist zwar nicht der Hit, aber besser als auf die weiße Wand gucken.


----------



## steinschock (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Für 220 € ein sehr gutes Angebot 

Und behalte die Graka, die ist wesentlich besser  wie auch dein Freund weis


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Was ist eigentlich ein Tolliman, kenne nur Athlon Sempron und neu den Phenom, und nen Phenom wollte ich eigentlich schon haben.
kann auch keinen Tolliman im Handel finden ?
und wiso hat der x3 und nicht x4 oder x2 ?
Bei Intel finde ich garnichts mit x3 ?
reicht der Rechner sicher für z.B BF2 und CoD ?

und was ist "grenzwertig" bei Prozzesor und MB ?

also der Rechner soll schon so zwei jahre halten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Der "Tolliman" wird erst mal "Toliman" geschrieben. 
Dann findest du anhand des Names heraus, dass es der Drei Kern Prozessor auf Basis des Phenom 1 ist.
Also eigentlich ein 4 Kerner, bei dem 1 Kern deaktiviert ist.
So der Bringer sind die Phenom 1 Teile nicht, aber für die Spiele reichen sie schon.

Mit grenzwertig ist halt nur gemeint, dass die Bauteile schon älter sind, also nicht aktuell.
Anders wäre der Preis auch nicht möglich.
Ein aktueller Phenom 2 940 kostet 150€
Du könntest dir einen 720 BE mit Board und RAM kaufen, doch dann bist du schon bei 200€ und hast weder Gehäuse noch Festplatten geschweige denn eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Artas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

toliman ist ein phenom x3 der hat 3 kerne und intel hat gar keine 3 kerner nur 1, 2 und 4 kerner


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

also ich wollte dann heute los, und den Rechner Kaufen, was meint ihr nun?

Kaufen oder nicht ?

Graka tauschen oder drinn lassen ?

och mann, was soll ich nun machen?

so schnell bekomme ich keine 220€ mehr zusammen, und der Rechner soll schon etwas halten.

Aber er wird doch hoffe ich merklich schneller sein als mein alter oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

OK, hier noch mal der ultimative Tipp.

Für 220€ kriegst du nichts besseres also lauf los und hol ihn dir.
Sobald du wieder da bist und der Rechner läuft (keine Umwege machen, nicht von anderen bequatschen lassen ) postest du ein paar Screens von CPU-Z und GPU-Z ins Forum.
Dann sehen wir, was für Hardware drinne ist und können entscheiden, ob du was mit wem auch immer tauschen kannst.

Aber nochmal vorneweg. Die GTS 250 ist deutlich schneller als eine 9500GT.
Wenn du die GTS hast, dann lass sie drinne und nicht abquatschen lassen. 

Ach ja und schneller als dein altes System ist das auf jeden Fall.
Der Rechner wischt mit deinem alten System den Dreck von den Wänden.


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

OK, werde mir jetzt nen Fahrer organisieren, und dann kaufe ich das ding!

muss jetzt schnell Telefonieren, und dann melde ich mich!

hoffe der ist noch da 

hoffe das ich nen guten Kauf mache, weil mit 16 habe ich die Kohle noch nicht so dicke!

nur da ich gerade in mühevoller Heimarbeit nach 1.5 jahren den MCSE-Security neben der Schule gemacht habe, habe ich 200€ von der OMMA bekommen, und das wird gleich in einen PC Investiert!
Ich möchte gerne in der IT eine Lehrstelle finden, und hoffe das mir der MCSE da etwas hilfreich ist!
Aber mit dem "alten" Rechner war das mit den Virtuellen PCs beim üben echt nicht so toll!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Der neue ist da schon besser, keine Sorge.
Bis du dein eigenes Geld verdienst, wird er locker reichen.


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, habe den Rechner jetzt da, und mein Opa der gefahren ist, hat gleich noch ein Vista64 spendiert.
Nun werde ich Vista aufspielen, und dann mal mit Everest einen überblich auflisten und hier reinstellen!

Rechner hat 250€ gekostet, dafür hat er mir nun 4x 2GB OCZ Vista Gold eingebaut


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, das zeigt mir Everest!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Dein Opa hat dir Vista Ultimate spendiert?


----------



## harl.e.kin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

absolout top für den Preis. Und lass dir ja die Graka nich abschwatzen, überhaupt solltest dir überlegen was das fürn Kumpel is der dich versucht zu bescheissen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Da will ich auch noch mal drauf kommen.
Dein Kumpel möchte also jetzt deine GraKa mit seiner austauschen, also dir die 9500GT geben?
Wieso will er das nochmal machen?


----------



## harl.e.kin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Quantenslipstream: aus reiner Freundschaft ist er bereit seine geile 9500GT gegen die minderwertige GTS250 zu tauschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Er hat also klar gemacht, dass seine 9500GT super und deutlich schneller als die GTS 250 ist.
Weil er aber ein super Freund ist, überlässt er die schnelle Karte und begnügt sich mit der langsameren. 

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich ihm eine watschen.


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

nein, er wollte die 250er und meinen alten PC, und ich bekomme sein 9500GT 1GB.
Ist der Nachbarssohn!
ist diese, sogar mir OC ab werk! http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1820&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136
die hat doch OC, und meine nun nicht ?
er sagte, er baut die auch um!


"Dein Opa hat dir Vista Ultimate spendiert?"

ja, er meinte, wenn dann was vernünftiges!

hat ihn 140€ gekostet, und ich hab nicht abgelehnt, und die RAM aufrüstung hat er auch noch Bezahlt!

naja, von der OMMA anderer seita gabs ja die 200€, da wollte er wohl nicht nachstehen, und für mich ists gut


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Lass die Finger von der 9500GT, die ist viel langsamer als die GTS250


----------



## harl.e.kin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

lol er wollte zu der 250 auch noch deinen alten PC für seine 9500gt. Alter ich glaub dem würd ich den Kopf abreissen, mit dem Wissen was Du jetzt von uns hast.


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

eh leute ich hab ne Fahrrad mit raketenantrieb,bin schneller im autobahn als ne auto 

 tausche nur gegen ein Ferarri 


für den preis ist der pc eigentlich sehr gut ,

ich frag mich nur wo der haken ist ?

oder verkauft er das weil der geschäft pleite gemacht hatt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

*Finger weg von der 9500GT, das ist so ziemlich das lahmste von NVidia das du (noch) kaufen kannst!*

Die GTS250 ist gut, [highlight]gib sie nicht weg insbesondere für so einen Schrott von 9500GT![/highlight]
Schau dir doch mal den Kühler an!
Der ist bei der 9500GT Winzig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Behalte den Rechner jetzt so wie er ist und wenn er vorbeikommt um zu tauschen, dann lachst du ihn kräftig aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Und schiebst ihm die 9500GT in den ****** :X
=D


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

lol, toller freund da braucht man schon keine feinde mehr, behalt dei zeuch und lach ihn aus, oder mit ghost´s worten schieb sie ihm dahin wo die sonne niemals scheint


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

der war jetzt da, und ist voll sauer abgezogen, und meinte nur ich habe selber schuld, und brauche bei ihm nicht mehr ankommen.

Und zum Laden: der hatte den Rechner vor einigen Wochen zum aufrüsten bekommen, und der Kunde hatte nie Bezahlt, und der Händler wollte nur sein Geld raus haben!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Na wenn ich meine alte GraKa gratis gegen eine schnellere tauschen könnte und es nicht klappt wär ich auch sauer :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> der war jetzt da, und ist voll sauer abgezogen, und meinte nur ich habe selber schuld, und brauche bei ihm nicht mehr ankommen.
> 
> Und zum Laden: der hatte den Rechner vor einigen Wochen zum aufrüsten bekommen, und der Kunde hatte nie Bezahlt, und der Händler wollte nur sein Geld raus haben!


 
Auf solche Freunde kannst du sowieso verzichten.
Echt mies, wenn man einen Freund abziehen will, nur weil der sich nicht damit auskennt. 
Lass ihn mal grummeln, macht gar nichts.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na wenn ich meine alte GraKa gratis gegen eine schnellere tauschen könnte und es nicht klappt wär ich auch sauer :X


 
Auch wieder wahr, der arme Junge, dachte halt, dass er günstig an eine bessere GraKa rankommt als er hat.


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

ha der junge hatt sich bestimmt gefreut jetzt ein bessere karte zu bekommen .für  0 euro.

wer weis vieleicht ist der junge auch hier im forum ,
ich lach mich kaputt

jetzt **** er sich bestimmt ab .

man hättest du ihn aus ne karton eine gts gemacht und ihn geschenkt ,

mit den überschrift GTS 250  1 gb .

ich würde mal denn seine fresse mal sehen wollen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Eine umgelabelte 8400GS als GTS 250. 
Der Aufkleber kommt direkt von Photoshop.


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

an deiner stelle hätte ich den so geärgert .

bastle oder male ne grafikarte und tueh den unter haustür dursch schieben .

mal schauen was der dann sagt ,

oder ich hätte den jetzt den typ noch paar fragen gestellt zu dier geholt und parr benschmarks durschgejagt ,

und danach gefragt ob der auch solche punkte bekommt .


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

lol am besten n bild mit der 250er machen dann ausdrucken und dann in briefkasten, fürs poesie album muaahhh


----------



## Lordac (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hallo,



Cop schrieb:


> "Dein Opa hat dir Vista Ultimate spendiert?"
> 
> ja, er meinte, wenn dann was vernünftiges!
> 
> ...


schade das er dir nicht vorher gesagt hat das er auch noch was locker macht, mit ~400,- Euro hätte man schon was anfangen können.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> schade das er dir nicht vorher gesagt hat das er auch noch was locker macht, mit ~400,- Euro hätte man schon was anfangen können.
> ...




naja, bin aber echt zufrieden, das sind komplett andere welten !


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> naja, bin aber echt zufrieden, das sind komplett andere welten !


 
Wie gesagt, der neue Rechner wischt mit deinem alten den Dreck von der Wand.


----------



## Cop (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

habe gerade x-Men Wolverine Gespielt, in 1680x1050 alles High, und 80+ fps

nun können die Games kommen, und ich muss nicht mehr CoD und CS Spielen!

Habe gerade alle Kumpell Organisiert, mir mal n paar Aktuelle Games zu leihen, sollte ja nun laufen!

ich bin so Happy !


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> habe gerade x-Men Wolverine Gespielt, in 1680x1050 alles High, und 80+ fps
> 
> nun können die Games kommen, und ich muss nicht mehr CoD und CS Spielen!
> 
> ...


 
Das freut mich sehr für dich. 
Denk dran, abends die Grafikkarte ausbauen und unters Kopfkissen legen. 

Was für Spiele testest du denn gleich?
Gönn dir mal Crysis, mal sehen, wie es läuft.


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ahaha so ein Depp dein "Kumpel"  Naja die 9500 GT is so laaaaahm da is ja meine 3650 OC schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Shi schrieb:


> Ahaha so ein Depp dein "Kumpel"  Naja die 9500 GT is so laaaaahm da is ja meine 3650 OC schneller


 
Es gibt echt Typen, die gehören verprügelt. 
Eine 9500GT gegen eine GTS 250 tauschen zu wollen.


----------



## Cop (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Crysis hat mom keiner, aber SOF3 habe ich bekommen 

dann kommt Ghostbusters die tage

hatte mir vor einigen Wochen BF2 gekauft, das ist auf meinem alten nichtmal gestartet, das will ich mir Morgen mal in ruhe draufmachen.

meine Schwester zickt immer, wenn ich 18er Games gelihen bekomme, die nuss ist aber selber erst 17!

habe ihr aber gestern meinen alten PC geschenkt, so kann sie ihren Pentium 166MMX in rente geben, aber die Chattet sowiso nur rum, und Surft.

Die ist mit ihrem Cheerleading beschäftigt, und da gibts ja noch kein Game zu !


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> Die ist mit ihrem Cheerleading beschäftigt, und da gibts ja noch kein Game zu !


 
Gibts schon, ist aber indiziert.


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> gibts schon, ist aber indiziert. :d


rofl


----------



## Cop (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts schon, ist aber indiziert.


???
welches ?


----------



## Cop (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ihr werdet nicht glauben was gestern abend los war!

Der Typ war mit seinem Vater da, und meinte, er hätte nun anspruch auf die Graka (GTS250) da er ja seine gut hätte verkaufen können, und somit zu meinen gunsten auf diesen Deal verzichtet hatte.
Nun wollte er versuchen über seinen Vater auf meinen druck auszuüben, das ich den Tausch doch mache.
Wir sind alle in diesen Thread gegangen, nur sein Vater meinte, das in diesem Thread nirgends anhand einen vergleiches ersichtlich währe, das die GTS250 schneller und besser sei, und diese besser sei.

könntet ihr mir da mal n paar Links geben?

der will heute Abend wiederkommen.
er meinte, das sein Sohn wohl schon in seinem bekanntenkreis erzählt hätte das er tauschen würde, und währe wenn es nun nicht klappt "Unglaubwürdig"

Die machen voll die welle hier!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Die GTS 250 ist ne umgelabelte 9800GTX+!!


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Klar.. nen paar Benchmarks findest du hier:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 (Seite 7) - 03.03.2009 - ComputerBase

Allerdings ist die 9500GT so schei*e das sie da nicht mal in der Liste drin ist. Die liegt in etwas auf der Leistung einer HD4670... 
Übrigens kann dir das egal sein ob der Typ glaubwürdig oder nicht ist. Entweder hat er keine Ahnung was abgeht, und so sonderlich schwer ist das ja nicht... GTS250= 9800GTX+ und das ist die schnellste Karte der 9er Serie, sie hat auch die höchste Nummer.. ist bei nVidia schon lange so..., oder er will dich nur über den Tisch ziehen weil du dich nicht sonderlich gut auskennst.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Selbst die 4670 zieht der 9500GT davon! Die 9500GT is eben ne Office Karte!!
Ich frag mich was der für nen Anspruch auf dein EIGENTUM hat??


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Naja sie ist etwas flotter als ne HD3850 und ne HD3850 ist auch in etwas gleich schnell wie ne HD4670. Immer diese 3000 Namen und alles ist das gleiche


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hier kannst Du nachlesen, dass die GTS 250 eigentlich eine umbenannte 9800GTX+ ist:

Test Geforce GTS 250: Drei neue Grafikkarten auf dem Prüfstand - Geforce GTS 250, Test, Nvidia, AMD Ati Radeon


...und hier siehst Du einen schönen Vergleich der Leistung der 9500GT im Vergleich zur 9800GTX+. Hat einen Moment gedauert, dass zu finden, da die 9500 meist nicht mehr erwähnt wird - zu langsam:

Test: Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT und 9800 GT (Seite 7) - 29.07.2008 - ComputerBase


Die GTS 250 ist also schon ohne Übertaktung fast dreimal so schnell wie der alte Schrott, den Dir die Ratte von Nachbarssohn andrehen will.

Wenn er auf seinen mündlichen Tauschvertrag bestehen will, würde ich folgende Antwort geben:

Der mündliche Vertrag ist laut *§ 123 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Täuschung oder Drohung * ungültig. Da der Nachbarssohn eine falsche Tatsachenbehauptung aufgestellt hat, greift eventuell sogar der *§ 263 StGB Betrug*, wo schon der Versuch strafbar ist. 

Wenn er also weiter Druck ausübt, verlange von ihm, seine Forderung auf den Tausch zusammen mit der Behauptung, die 9500GT sei schneller als die GTS250 schriftlich niederzulegen.

Wenn Du möchtest schicke ich Dir dafür per PM eine Vorlage, die Du zum Unterschreiben bereit legen kannst. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass dann die Diskussion erledigt ist.^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hab nen Benchmark mit ner 9500GT gefunden !

Test: Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT und 9800 GT (Seite 6) - 29.07.2008 - ComputerBase

Mist da war einer schneller!


----------



## pr0hunter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Wie begründet er denn die Tatsache dass er unbedingt die, nach seiner Aussage langsamere Karte haben will? Das wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ich würde fast darauf wetten das er meint... 250 ist niedriger als 9500 und deshalb ist seine viel schneller


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Allein die Tatsache, dass er sein Papi als unterstützung braucht zeigt ja schon, dass er unrecht hat!


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Bringe dieses Schreiben doch mal in eine ordentliche Druckform und lege es dem Vater vor, wenn er weiter Ärger macht, ich denke, dass wird ihn nachdenklich machen.^^


*Aufforderung zur Erfüllung des mündlichen Tauschvertrages vom Datum*​ 
Zwischen​ 
Name, Adresse Nachbarssohn​ 
und​ 
Dein Name Adresse​ 
Am Datum wurde zwischen den oben genannten Personen folgender mündlicher Tauschvertrag geschlossen:

Dein Name tauscht sein altes PC-System, bestehend aus (hier dein System einsetzen) und zusätzlich eine gebraucht erworbenen Grafikkarte Nvidia GTS250 gegen eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte Nvidia 9500GT von Name Nachbarssohn.


Der mündliche Tauschvertrag beruht auf der Tatsachenbehauptung von Name Nachbarssohn, dass die 9500GT wesentlich schneller (leistungsfähiger) als die GTS 250 sei.

Ich bestehe als Vater und Erziehungsberechtigter auf die Einhalt dieses Tauschvertrages. Ich habe mich vergewissert, dass die Tatsachenbehauptung meines Sohnes der Wahrheit entspricht und übernehme die volle Verantwortung für daraus entstehende Rechtsfolgen. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass der mündliche Tauschvertrag nach § 123 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Täuschung oder Drohung nichtig ist, wenn die oben angeführte Tatsachenbehauptung nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.

Weiterhin ist mir bewusst, dass ich durch die Unterschrift unter dieses Schriftstück ein rechtsverwertbares Dokument schaffe und ich bei Falsifizierung der von mir überprüften Tatsachenbehauptung dem Vorwurf des versuchten Betruges nach § 263 StGB aussetze.


Ort, Datum: Unterschrift des Erziehungsberechtigten:


EDIT: Und bleib dabei am besten ruhig und gelassen, Du bist ja im Recht! Ganz sicher ist es auch sinnvoll, Dir deinen Vater zur Unterstützung zu holen, die Nachbarn sind ja anscheinend, äh, schwierige Menschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Lass dir nichts erzählen, du hast den Rechner gekauft, es ist deine, inklusive Grafikkarte.
Keiner hat einen Anspruch auf deine Grafikkarte.
Tauschen schon gar nicht, vor allem, wenn er dich wegen der tatsächlichen Leistung der 9500GT belogen hat und deine Unwissenheit ausnutzen wollte.
Jetzt weißt du es aber besser und auch deine Eltern wissen, dass du Recht hast.

Lass sie dir nicht wegnehmen!


----------



## goron (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Selbst wenn seiner Meinung nach seine Graka schneller als deine sein würde, hättest du immernoch das Recht, deine zu behalten. 

Nach seinem fehlgeschlagenen Täuschungsversuch will er dir mit seinem Vater Angst machen...typisch. Ich hab leider auch keine einfachen Nachbarn

Lass dich nicht auf sinnlose Diskussionen ein. Wenn er dir droht, ist das gute deutsche Recht dir schnell zur Hand.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> in der Liste drin ist. Die liegt in etwas auf der Leistung einer HD4670...


Nein, der Gegenspieler der HD46xx Serie wäre die 9600GT.

Die 9500 ist noch 'nen Stückerl darunter und etwa mit den HD4550 zu vergleichen.


derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wenn er auf seinen mündlichen Tauschvertrag bestehen will, würde ich folgende Antwort geben:
> 
> Der mündliche Vertrag ist laut *§ 123 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Täuschung oder Drohung * ungültig. Da der Nachbarssohn eine falsche Tatsachenbehauptung aufgestellt hat, greift eventuell sogar der *§ 263 StGB Betrug*, wo schon der Versuch strafbar ist.


Gibt es hier nicht auch den Punkt Sittenwidrig bzw Scherzangebot?

Da gabs doch den Punkt, das das Angebot dem Wert des Stückes, um das man handelt, entsprechen müsse.
Die 9500GT ist ja um einiges langsamer 

Allein schon aufgrund der Daten, 



 Chip:| 9500GT | GTS250
Transistoren:| 314 Mio| 754 Mio
Chiptakt:|550MHz|754MHz
Shadertakt:|1400|1836
Speichertakt:|800|1100
Speicheranbindung|128bit|256bit
Shader|32|128
Rechenleistung:|134GFlop/Sec|705GFlop/Sec
ROPs:| 8|16
TMUs:| 16|64
Texelfüllrate:|8.8 GTex/sec|47.3 GTex/Sec
Pixelfüllrate:|4.4 GPix/Sec|11.8 GPix/sec
Speicherbandbreite:|25,6GB/Sec|70,4GB/Sec

Quelle, GTS250, Quelle 9500GT


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

So siehts aus.
Du kannst dir mit deinen Eltern den Thread anschauen, wenn sie Fragen wegen der Hardware haben oder etwas nicht verstehen, kannst du sie hier stellen.
Aber... lass dir die Grafikkarte nicht wegnehmen, deine ist viel besser als seine und er hat kein Recht darauf, ganz einfach.


----------



## Seb (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

omg, unfassbar, kein weiterer Kommentar mehr...

*beim Lesen vollkommen geschockt werd*


----------



## Cop (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



goron schrieb:


> Wenn er dir droht,




das traut er sich nicht, ich mache seit meinem 6ten Lebensjahr Judo und Karate, beim Judo Blau , beim Karate Braun!
Der traut sich nichtmal mit zwei Kumpels in meine nähe


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> das traut er sich nicht, ich mache seit meinem 6ten Lebensjahr Judo und Karate, beim Judo Blau , beim Karate Braun!
> Der traut sich nichtmal mit zwei Kumpels in meine nähe


 
Wie ist es denn nun gelaufen?

Ich saufe jeden unter den Tisch.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Was isn nu mit dem Herrn Nachbarn???


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das mit dem GraKa-Tausch kenn ich irgend wo her.

Hatte mal eine Radeon 8*** irgendwas mit 64MB DDR. 
Da sie aufgrund meiner kommenden BIOS-Erfahrungen unter Win98 einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Weisser Maus verursacht hat (irgend eine Einstellung mit "VGA-BIOS Cacheable" oder so ähnlich), hat mein Kumpel, der das Kram ja entgültig für mich besorgt hat, mir angeboten, die GraKa für mich zu testen.

Bei ihm hat das ganze natürlich funktioniert, weil er damals noch kaum BIOS-Einstellungen einfach mal so probiert hat.
Wiederbekommen hab ich sie nicht, aber dafür hat er mir seine "genauso gute" RivaTNT mit 32 MB SDR vermacht, mit der Begründung, er hat keine Lust, nochmal am Rechner rumzuschrauben... 

Lange Zeiten musste ich mit dieser GraKa sowie noch einer Kyro 2 vorlieb nehmen, bis ich mir meine erste eigene wirklich gute GraKa leisten konnte.
Das war eine 9800Pro von Hercules für knapp 400€.

Nichts gegen meinen Kumpel, wir sind heute noch beste Freunde und "tauschen" Hardware zu spitzenkonditionen
Soll jetzt keine Klage sein, aber ein Beispiel dafür, wie das eigentliche vorhergeschriebene, was passieren kann, wenn man noch "grün" hinter den Ohren ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Soll jetzt keine Klage sein, aber ein Beispiel dafür, wie das eigentliche vorhergeschriebene, was passieren kann, wenn man noch "grün" hinter den Ohren ist


 
Daher kommt man ja ins Forum und fragt nach, wie es genau ist.
Hat er gemacht und entdeckt, dass sein Freund ihn abziehen will.
Das gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Ahab (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

LOHL  hab mir grade den gesamten thread reingezogen- das liest sich ja wien krimi mit dem aggro-nachbarssohn


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine Radeon 8*** irgendwas mit 64MB DDR.


Radeon 8500??


bschicht86 schrieb:


> Da sie aufgrund meiner kommenden BIOS-Erfahrungen unter Win98 einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Weisser Maus verursacht hat (irgend eine Einstellung mit "VGA-BIOS Cacheable" oder so ähnlich), hat mein Kumpel, der das Kram ja entgültig für mich besorgt hat, mir angeboten, die GraKa für mich zu testen.


An 'VGA BIOS Cache' lag das ganz bestimmt nicht!
Diese Option macht nichts anderes als das VGA BIOS ins RAM zu kopieren, sonst nichts.
Das lag an was anderem, z.B. Treiber oder Board oder fehlendem AGP Gart...
Die R200 war damals nicht so wirklich toll...

Anyway: nicht so schön, das du damals gewaltig beschissen wurdest, die Riva TNT ist 3-4 Generationen hinter der 8500 gewesen, D3D6 Techlevel!
Die 8500 war ja D3D8 Tech Level (hatte also schon Pixel und Vertex Shader, die Riva TNT hat nur TMUs gehabt)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## X-2ELL (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Irre was in deutschen Haushalten so von Statten geht ^^. Nur eben schade solch eine Art Mensch als Nachbar zu haben, gibts bestimmt noch einiges.....


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Radeon 8500??



Ich weiss es wirklich nicht mehr, denn es war meine erste AGP-GraKa und im Anfang der Rechnerbastelei schaut man bestimmt nicht auf den Chip...
Viele haben damals einfach nur nach der größe des RAM´s geschaut, und tun es heute meisst immernoch. Manch einer würde eher zu einer X8** mit 512MB greifen (wenn es die gab) als zu einer X19** mit 256MB, so als Beispiel.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> An 'VGA BIOS Cache' lag das ganz bestimmt nicht!
> Diese Option macht nichts anderes als das VGA BIOS ins RAM zu kopieren, sonst nichts.
> Das lag an was anderem, z.B. Treiber oder Board oder fehlendem AGP Gart...
> Die R200 war damals nicht so wirklich toll...



Ich weiss (heute). Dummerweise hab ich schon das BIOS angepasst/verstellt, bevor ich Windows installiert habe...
Könnte natürlich möglich gewesen sein, dass irgend eine BIOS-Einstellung diesen Müll verursacht hat. Beim Kumpel lief sie, wie gesagt, nur der hatte das BIOS zur der Zeit lieber von aussen gesehen...
Es war zumindest die einzigste, die auf "VGA-Irgendwas" hingewiesen hat...

Ausserdem trat das Problem schon ohne Treiber auf...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anyway: nicht so schön, das du damals gewaltig beschissen wurdest, die Riva TNT ist 3-4 Generationen hinter der 8500 gewesen, D3D6 Techlevel!
> Die 8500 war ja D3D8 Tech Level (hatte also schon Pixel und Vertex Shader, die Riva TNT hat nur TMUs gehabt)...



Damals; mittlerweile vergeben und "vergessen". Da waren wir irgend wie alle Grün hinter den Ohren (gegenüber unseren Wissensstand von heute).


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ist die GTS 250 jetzt noch bei dir im Rechner oder beim Nachbarsjungen?


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Moin,

also er war gestern früh mit seiner neuen Karte da, er war mit seinem Dad bei Media, und hat sich nun ne neue Karte gekauft, OK die ist natürlich ne ecke besser und hat 160€ gekostet, aber meine hat er nicht bekommen !
Und sein Dad meinte nur, das er nicht auf allmosen angewiesen ist, und nun gleich was Ordentliches gekauft hat, das war ihm 160€ wert, und der Verkäufer hat mehr ahnung als alle hier in irgendwelchen Foren!
Die GTS250 hat MM garnicht mehr im Programm, weil die schon alt und zu langsam ist !

seine hat auch 1GB, nur eben den besseren Chip seine hat G94 und meine nur G92b !
aber damit kann ich leben, er hat ja nur nen 4200+ und ich nen 8750BE.
das sollte sich dann inetwa wieder ausgleichen !
obwohl sein Vater schon angekünsigt hat, das er bald von seinem Arbeitskolegen einen x4 9600BE für 120€ bekommt, und der würde meinen x3 alt ausehen lassen !<< mir doch egal


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Der hat sich nicht echt ne 9600GT um 160€ gekauft 
Eine 9600GT bekommt man schon für unter 70 Euro 

Seine 9600GT ist aber noch immer langsamer als deine GTS250... 

Edit:
Jah am besten er holt sich noch nen alten Phenom X4, einen mit TLB-Bug


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

die war bei Media Markt runtergesetzt hat er gesagt, und hat übriegens 1024MB was ein Sondermodell ist!

und der G94 ist auch ein  neuerer Chips so der MM Verkäufer.

ja was denn nun ?

kann mir zwar egal sein, nur würde ich ihn gerne noch einen auswischen mit diesem Thread, weil ich mir sicher bin, das die hier jetzt mitlesen!

und die CPU lässt mich kallt, weil mir mein "kleiner" x3 reicht !


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ja nen echtes Sondermodell 

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und weil es so nen echtes Sondermodell ist gibts das auch gleich von 28 verschiedenen Herstellern 

Die günstigste 9600GT mit 1 GB VRAM kostet übrigens nicht mal 70€ Palit/XpertVision GeForce 9600 GT Super+, 1024MB DDR2, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (XNE/9600T+T302) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oh man, wenn man echt keine Ahnung hat geht man zum Blöd Markt 

EDIT:
Übrigens ist der Chip der GTS250 neuer 
Die GTS250 hat einen in 55nm Strukturbreite und die 9600GT in 65nm.


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Und dann auch noch nen gebrauchten Phenom für 120€ den es neu für 85€ gibt, welch Schnäppchen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> die war bei Media Markt runtergesetzt hat er gesagt, und hat übriegens 1024MB was ein Sondermodell ist!


 
Bei Media Markt kauft man sich keine Grafikkarten. 
Die Verkäufer labern einen zu und verkaufen Dinge, die es im Netz deutlich günstiger gibt.



Cop schrieb:


> und der G94 ist auch ein neuerer Chips so der MM Verkäufer.


 
Jep, ist ein neuerer Chip, aber eben nicht für Gaming Karten gemacht. 



Cop schrieb:


> ja was denn nun ?


 
Deine ist dreimal so schnell, wenn nicht schneller.



Cop schrieb:


> kann mir zwar egal sein, nur würde ich ihn gerne noch einen auswischen mit diesem Thread, weil ich mir sicher bin, das die hier jetzt mitlesen!
> 
> und die CPU lässt mich kallt, weil mir mein "kleiner" x3 reicht !


 
Der X3 reicht auch für heutige Spiele, keine Sorge.
Damit wirst du noch einige Zeit auskommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



pr0hunter schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch nen gebrauchten Phenom für 120€ den es neu für 85€ gibt, welch Schnäppchen!



Und TLB-Bug inklusive
Die CPU ist gerade mal 60 Euro wert, wenns viel ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Noch einen 9600? 
He he he, den würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Du kennst dich ja auch nicht so gut aus wie der Vater


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Also ich finde der Thread hätte eine News auf der Startseite verdient :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



pr0hunter schrieb:


> Du kennst dich ja auch nicht so gut aus wie der Vater


 
Stimmt, ich würde meinen Rechner ja auch gerne bei Media Markt kaufen, aber die haben keinen AMD. 

Der Junge wird sich noch schwer wundern, wenn er die "supergeile" 120€-CPU in Betrieb nimmt.
Wahrscheinlich läuft es gar nicht, weil sein Bios den nicht unterstützt. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ich finde der Thread hätte eine News auf der Startseite verdient :X


 
Mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Was sagt eigendlich der MM-Verkäufer zu der AMD-CPU?


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



pr0hunter schrieb:


> Was sagt eigendlich der MM-Verkäufer zu der AMD-CPU?


Ich war nicht dabei!

zur Grafikkarte, er sagte das seine DDR2 800Mhz  hat, und das immo auch das Beste auf einem MB ist, und somit ist seine besser.
Da würden dann die RAMs auf dem MB Syncron mit den RAMs auf seiner Grafikkarte laufen, und sie können sich im Notfall gegenseitig was ausleihen," sagte der MM Verkäufer" und somit könnte seine Grafikkarte auch mal 1,5 GB belegen, was bei der mit GDDR3 nicht geht, weil durch das "G" zu sehen ist, das es extra für Grafikkarten hergestellter Billig Speicher ist !

ich kenne mich mit dem Kramm nicht aus, aber bei Media Markt würde ich nichtmal nen TV kaufen, ich mag den laden einfach nicht.

Und der 9600 soll ein schwarzer sein, die sollen schneller sein als alle anderen??? und sehr sehr selten.
und 4 kerne sind eben schneller als 3, na und!

Den will ihm sein Kolleg dann einbauen, und dann auch gleich richtig einstellen.
Er hat mir angeboten, das sein Beckanter von dem er die CPU bekommt, der Richtig ahnung hat, auch mal meinen Richtig einstellen würde, wenn ich will. Kostet nur 25€, soll ich ihn das machen lassen, er sagte er würde meinen locker auf über 20000 3D Mark Punkte bekommen, immo ist ja nicht so doll, siehe anhang Bild !

er sagte, das der 9600 mit 4Ghz und der Grafikkarte die er gekauft hat, inentwa 30000 Punkte schaffen würde, und das würde ihm der Typ dann auch so einbauen !


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> zur Grafikkarte, er sagte das seine DDR2 800Mhz  hat, und das immo auch das Beste auf einem MB ist, und somit ist seine besser.
> Da würden dann die RAMs auf dem MB Syncron mit den RAMs auf seiner Grafikkarte laufen, und sie können sich im Notfall gegenseitig was ausleihen," sagte der MM Verkäufer" und somit könnte seine Grafikkarte auch mal 1,5 GB belegen, was bei der mit GDDR3 nicht geht, weil durch das "G" zu sehen ist, das es extra für Grafikkarten hergestellter Billig Speicher ist !



Wasn das fürn Depp 
GDDR3 ist nichts anderes als DDR2 Speicher welcher eben speziell für GraKas ist. Siehe auch: GDDR ? Wikipedia



Cop schrieb:


> ich kenne mich mit dem Kramm nicht aus, aber bei Media Markt würde ich nichtmal nen TV kaufen, ich mag den laden einfach nicht.



Gut so 



Cop schrieb:


> Und der 9600 soll ein schwarzer sein, die sollen schneller sein als alle anderen??? und sehr sehr selten.



Ahja... hab ich noch nie was davon gehört das der so selten ist, schneller übrigens auch nicht 



Cop schrieb:


> und 4 kerne sind eben schneller als 3, na und!



Muss nicht sein. Ein langsamerer Quad Core ist gegenüber einem schnelleren Tripple Core immer im Nachteil, sofern das Spiel nicht für multicore optimiert ist. Gilt natürlich auch für andere Anwendungen.



Cop schrieb:


> Den will ihm sein Kolleg dann einbauen, und dann auch gleich richtig einstellen.
> Er hat mir angeboten, das sein Beckanter von dem er die CPU bekommt, der Richtig ahnung hat, auch mal meinen Richtig einstellen würde, wenn ich will. Kostet nur 25€, soll ich ihn das machen lassen, er sagte er würde meinen locker auf über 20000 3D Mark Punkte bekommen, immo ist ja nicht so doll, siehe anhang Bild !



Lass den nicht zu deinem PC!
Durch seine dumme Aussage das er da 20000 3DMarks rausbekommt hat er sich schon mal disqualifiziert. Ich will mal sehen wie der aus meinem alten Pnetium 4 mit onboard GraKa 20000 3DMarks rausholen will....
Abgesehen sagt Schwanzmark nichts über die Leistung über des PCs in Spielen aus..... oder nur wenig....


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Einen alten Phenom auf 4GHz? Er kühlt ihn dann mit Stickstoff, seh ich das jetzt richtig? Und eine BE ist nicht schneller, hat nur einen offenen Multi...und wirklich selten sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

naja, da ich ja nun einen 22" TFT Monitor bekommen habe, wird er auch bald einen haben, denke ich mal, sein 17" AOC Glas Monitor soll zwar eigentlich der Beste Monitor den es zu kaufen gibt sein, aber ich wette das er nun auch 22" will?

so, nun habe ich alles neue geschrieben, mal schauen was nächste woche passiert, wenn er die CPU bekommt?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

4 GHz packt der alte Phenom ja nicht mal 
Da braucht man schon einiges an Glück.

@Cop
Ja soll er nen 22"er dranhängen, dann wird er merken das seine GraKa derbe abloost gegen deine 
Und sofern der tolle Bekannte da die CPU nicht auf die gleichen GHz bekommt die du hast, wird der auch nicht sonderlich schneller sein.


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Und den TLB-Bugfix ausschaltet, das soll ja auch einiges an Leistung kosten...naja aber vll. hat der ja wirklich Ahnung, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

zumal er dann ja seinen 2x 3Ghz HT Pentium4 Verkaufen kann, er sagte das er locker 100€ für den bekommt, und dann ist der mit 60€ recht günstig der 9600Black Edition.


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

1. bekommt er NIEMALS 100€ für seinen Alten, aber lass ihn mal träumen 

und 2. ähm...ist 120-100 nicht 20? Wo kommen jetzt die 60 her?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> er sagte, das der 9600 mit 4Ghz und der Grafikkarte die er gekauft hat, inentwa 30000 Punkte schaffen würde, und das würde ihm der Typ dann auch so einbauen !


 
Wie will er das denn machen? 
Der Bekannte ist entweder ein riesengroßer Schwätzer oder hat einfach nur keine Ahnung. 



Cop schrieb:


> so, nun habe ich alles neue geschrieben, mal schauen was nächste woche passiert, wenn er die CPU bekommt?


 
Jep, halte uns aktuell, ist echt spannend. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> @Cop
> Ja soll er nen 22"er dranhängen, dann wird er merken das seine GraKa derbe abloost gegen dein
> 
> Bei 22** klappt die 9600GT zusammen, da nützt der 1Gb Speicher auch nichts mehr, ist eher hinderlich.
> ...


 
Er kann die 30.000 Punkte schaffen, geht aber nur, wenn er vorher CPU, Board und GraKa wechselt. 

Also, wenn dein Nachbar mal mit fetten Benchmarkergebnissen ankommt, dann frag ihn, ob er auch noch den dazu gehörenden Internetlink hat, auf dem das Ergebnis gespeichert wurde.
Dann kannst du nachschauen. Oder lass dir die Valitation von CPU-Z zeigen.



Cop schrieb:


> zumal er dann ja seinen 2x 3Ghz HT Pentium4 Verkaufen kann, er sagte das er locker 100€ für den bekommt, und dann ist der mit 60€ recht günstig der 9600Black Edition.


 
Ein 3GHz Pentium 4 mit HT hat aber keine 2x 3GHz. 
Lass dir nichts erzählen.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

100 Euro für den alten Pentium 4 Single Core 
Ich fall vom Stuhl
Wie krass ist das denn. Ich hatte auch mal einen Pentium 4 mit HT und 3 GHz, weißte was ich dafür bekommen habe? Nicht mal mehr 40 Euro...


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Vll ja auch so ne Sonderedition wie seine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Könnte auch sein, auf jeden Fall bekommt der Thread von mir jetzt 5 Sterne 
Einfach göttlich  =D


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

also sein MB hat ja zwei CPU steckplätze, einen für den P4 mit HT und einen für den Core2, er sagte das da auch ein AMD rein kann?
er meinte das ASRock dafür extra Karten Baut, wo dann andere CPUs rein kommen, und die muss er nur bestellen, die gibts um 30€ in eBay.
Also ich lasse meine finger aus meinem Rechner, und warte der dinge die noch kommen ab !

*EDIT: eben hat er bei mir geklingelt, und gemeint: Ihr seit alle Spinner und habt keine ahnung! << seine Worte, habe sie nur so reingeschrieben wie ers gesagt hatte.
Und ein neues MB bekommt er dazu, zum 9600BE, und zwar ein OC MB extra für den 9600BE !
und für dann 200€ "bürnt" er dann alles weg !

es soll ein ASRock XFire sein, und das MB ist ein mehrfacher Testsiger.
Das gibt der bekannte seines Vaters nur ungerne weg, weil er so zufrieden ist, aber da er den 9600BE kauft, und die so gut zuammen passen, gibt ers nun doch ab.
Das MB soll viel besser als meins sein, weils ein ASUS aus der "Spezial " serie ist.
Asrock ist eine OC Marke von ASUS. und meins ist schrott.*


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Also jetzt will er auch noch einen AMD auf ein Intel Board? Auweia...


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> also sein MB hat ja zwei CPU steckplätze, einen für den P4 mit HT und einen für den Core2, er sagte das da auch ein AMD rein kann?
> er meinte das ASRock dafür extra Karten Baut, wo dann andere CPUs rein kommen, und die muss er nur bestellen, die gibts um 30€ in eBay.
> Also ich lasse meine finger aus meinem Rechner, und warte der dinge die noch kommen ab !



Er hat bestimmt kein Board mit 2 CPU Sockeln.... 
Und nur so am Rande, sofern der Pentium 4 eine Sockel 775 CPU ist ist es kein Wunder das da ein Core 2 Duo oder Quad reinpasst. 
Einen AMD wird der da aber nicht zum laufen bekommen, da kann auch der tolle Bekannte machen was er will 
Es gibt zwar bei Asrock solche Steckkarten, das stimmt, aber mir sind nur welche für Sockel 939 Boards bekannt. Da kann man durch ne Erweiterungskarte ne AM2 CPU reinstecken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

So, hab den Thread auch mit 5 Sternen bewertet.

Sowas von dämlich, aber naja, vielleicht bekommt er ja die 30000 Punkte beim 3D-Mark 01.


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

siehe EDIT oben !


----------



## Shi (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Naja man kann eine AMD CPU locker in einen 775er reinbekommen, man braucht nur einen Hammer und vielleicht ein Schleifgerät


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

in Post 103 habe ich was zum MB geschrieben !


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ähm eher umgekehrt, es ist die billige Version von Asus...


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Man ist das ein Depp.
Asrock ist eine Tocherfirma von ASUS und Asrock stellt keine TOP OC Boards her sondern eher günstige Office Boards 
Asrock Xfire ja: ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 R3.0, Crossfire Xpress 1600 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Top OC Board jaaaah natürlich 
Läuft der Phenom auf diesem uraltem Board überhaupt? 

Wenn dieser Bengel mir so blöd kommen würde, würde ich echt ne Runde mit ihm drehen das ihm alles vergeht. Wenn ich mit dem fertig bin wird der nie wieder was zum Thema PC sagen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das wird ja immer geiler.

@Nachbarsjunge
Dein Rechner ist Schrott im Vergleich zu dem von Cop, akzeptier das doch endlich.
Da kannst du noch so viel teure alte Hardware reinbauen, das wird nichts mehr.

Edit:
Und Intel ist die OC-Marke von AMD, oder was?


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Und für ein gebrauchtes 35€ Board zahlen sie jetzt nochmal 80€ drauf? Schnäppchen über Schnäppchen!  Was mich etwas wundert, bisher kam nicht eine wahre Aussage von denen...das ist doch schon richtig unwahrscheinlich dass man immer falsch liegt


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

also er soll Bezahlen:

120€ 9600BE
40€ Asrock XFire
40€ einbau und Tuning 
= 200€ !

dann die Grafikkarte für 160€ bei MM und er hat für "nur" 360€ nen Top Aktuellen PC ! so schlecht ist der Deal ja nun auchnicht, und ein echter Quad ist nun mal nicht so schlecht!
also so schlimm scheints doch nicht zu sein, er geht halt nur eigenartige umwege um eine guten Rechner zu bekommen !

So nun nochmal ein statement zu meinem "kleinen" x3 PC aus Laden:

Ich bin so Happy mit dem Ding, habe gestern Brothers in Arms Hells Highway gelihen bekommen, und das sieht sowas von geil aus !!!!!!
ich bin echt 


*Danke nochmal an alle dir mir vor eineigen tagen bei der entscheidung geholfen hatten !!!!!*


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ich danke dir für die gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das ist so Hammer Geil
Von mir bekommt der Thread auch 5 Sterne
Ein Pentium 4 ist noch nicht mal mehr 20 Euro wert.
Die 9600GT ist langsamer.
Der 9600 BE hat noch nen TLB Bug.
Der erreicht meist nichmal 2,8GHz.
Das ASROck Board ist *******.
Man kann auf einen 775 Sockel KEINEN AMD Prozessor draufstecken.
Er bekommt wenn er Glück hat 15000 Pukte im 3D Mark damit.
Die BEs sind auch keine Sonder oder Special Editions oder sowas,und selten schon gar nicht.
Was kommt wohl als nächstes,der 9600 BE und die 9600GT passen aufgrund des Namens Perfekt zusammen und F*cken einen Core i7 spielend?
Einfach lächerlich.Vorallem der Vater und der bekannte

MfG fresh_dumbledore


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für die gute Unterhaltung.



JA
Echt einen Preis wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Verdammt, ich komme mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr nach. 



Cop schrieb:


> also sein MB hat ja zwei CPU steckplätze, einen für den P4 mit HT und einen für den Core2, er sagte das da auch ein AMD rein kann?


 
Wie geht das denn?
Frag ihn mal, was das für ein Mainboard ist, also Hersteller, Bezeichnung und so.



Cop schrieb:


> er meinte das ASRock dafür extra Karten Baut, wo dann andere CPUs rein kommen, und die muss er nur bestellen, die gibts um 30€ in eBay.
> Also ich lasse meine finger aus meinem Rechner, und warte der dinge die noch kommen ab !


 
Ist ja mal geil, die bei Ebay verkaufen aber auch jeden Mist und finden einen, der das glaubt und nimmt.  



Cop schrieb:


> *EDIT: eben hat er bei mir geklingelt, und gemeint: Ihr seit alle Spinner und habt keine ahnung! << seine Worte, habe sie nur so reingeschrieben wie ers gesagt hatte.*
> *Und ein neues MB bekommt er dazu, zum 9600BE, und zwar ein OC MB extra für den 9600BE !*
> *und für dann 200€ "bürnt" er dann alles weg !*


 
Es gibt kein MB extra für den 9600, denn der 9600 reißt nichts, hat er nie, kann er nicht und wird er nie können.



Cop schrieb:


> *es soll ein ASRock XFire sein, und das MB ist ein mehrfacher Testsiger.*
> *Das gibt der bekannte seines Vaters nur ungerne weg, weil er so zufrieden ist, aber da er den 9600BE kauft, und die so gut zuammen passen, gibt ers nun doch ab.*
> *Das MB soll viel besser als meins sein, weils ein ASUS aus der "Spezial " serie ist.*
> *Asrock ist eine OC Marke von ASUS. und meins ist schrott. *


 
Asrock ist die Low Price Marke von Asus.
Was bei Asus in die Mülltonne landen, wird bei Asrock noch kurz umlackiert und dann verkauft. 

Der gibt also 200 Ocken für einen veralteten Prozessor und ein billiges Mainboard aus?
Na dann, lass ihn mal, der wird sich wundern.


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

5 Sterne und Thema abonniert!!

Zu gut!!

Musste mich echt derbst ablachen, der hat ja mal keien Ahnung... ne 9600GT soll schneller sein als eine GTS250^^

Dazu kommt dann noch das ganze dummgelabere über die cpu

Ich würde echt gerne mal einen 3DMark 06 Screen von ihm sehen (dass wäre dann auch nochmal einen Lacher werd)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Immerhin unterstützt das Asrock ALiveXFire Phenom 2 Prozessoren.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Lass uns diesen Thread in Cops Magische Witze und Ungereimtheiten Umbennenen und ein tagebuch drauß machen.Dann wirds in die Ruka verschoben


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

@Cop: kannste mir mal die E-mail Adresse von deinem Freund geben, ich würd ihn gerne mal ein bissel beleidigen. Falls das nich geht schreib ich ein fach mal meine meinung hier:

@ Freund und behinderten Vater: was seid ihr eigendlich für assoziale Deppen? Sowas a******chmäßiges habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Ihr gehört echt mal aufm Weg zum Supermarkt abgepasst und ordentlich verprügelt. Einem unwissendem Jungen soetwas zu vermitteln ist echt unter aller Sau. 
Woran man merkt, dass ihr totale Idioten seid: 9600 GT für 160€ im MM gekauft
einen Nachbarn derbe Verarschen wollen

@ Cop: deine GRAKA ist 40% schneller, deutlich neuer und vieeel mehr Wert. Und wenn dein unterbelichteter Freund nochmal was von wegen "mein Rechner f*ckt deinen rückwärts gegen die Wand" sagt, dann schreib uns bitte.

Und ein Anliegen habe ich noch: Bitte zeige diese Meinung deinem Nachbarn und auch dem Vater.
*DANKE*


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

die lesen seit einigen Tagen mit!


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Sehr gut, dann wissen sie ja mittlerweile ja auch das sie einen an der Klatsche haben?


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann wissen sie ja mittlerweile ja auch das sie einen an der Klatsche haben?


^^. Sie können auch gerne ihre Meinung hier posten, oder besser ich schreibe sie gleich mal direkt an: du falls Lust könnst antwort gleich hier schrieben tun

ach macht das spaß


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Hier wirds immer besser.
Aber am besten reißen wir unseren Mund nicht zu weit auf. Schließlich bekommen wir ja noch einen 30k 3DMark 06 Run zusehen.(Er hat immerhin eine 9600er für 160€)


----------



## axel25 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Wie geil ist das denn

Weitermachen!

PS:

PPS: Hab snop drauf aufmerksam gemacht!


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

@ Nachbarsohn: warum meldest du dich nicht an? Ist deine Kiste beim OC Versuch in die Luft geflogen?

Wenn du dich ganz arg anstrengst, knackst du mit deinem 3000€ Rechner noch den 3 D Mark Weltrekord, du musst nur ganz fetse dran glauben. Aber pass gut auf deine Teure Hardaare auf, dann kannst du deinen wie du gesagt hast "ganz seltenen schwarzen 9600er" noch sehr gut verkaufen. 
PS: hast du Lust auf ein benchmark Duell? Du hast ja schließlich en 9600er und ich einen vieel langsameren 9550er. 

@ Cop: hast du heut abend noch was von ihm gehört?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Cop,lass das mal in "Tagebücher" verschieben,und ändere den Titel.Das wird der größte Run auf ein Tagebuch aller Zeiten!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Cop,lass das mal in "Tagebücher" verschieben,und ändere den Titel.Das wird der größte Run auf ein Tagebuch aller Zeiten!!!


 
jep, wäre cool, auch wenns nicht wirklich was mit einem Tagebuch in dem Sinne zu tun hat.
Oder oben anpinnen lassen.


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, der Nachbar war eben da, sein Bekannter hat das MB und die CPU umgebaut, doch danach war nix!
Der Rechner soll nach 4 Minuten einfach ausgegangen sein, mit einer leichten "schmurgel fahne" und ich wurde kleinlaut gefragt, ob ich noch ein NT mit mehr als 300Watt da habe!

der stand mit einem 300Watt Netzteil von Codegan vor mir, nur leider war das abgebrannt!

naja, sowas habe ich nicht liegen, und nun will er am Montag eins kaufen !

sein bekannter sagte, er soll gleich ein 750Watt kaufen, das würde dann ewig halten.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*


Ja es geht weiter, jah jah jah
Jetzt mit total überdimensionierten Netzteilen, wie geil 
*Popcorn raushol*


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja es geht weiter, jah jah jah
> Jetzt mit total überdimensionierten Netzteilen, wie geil
> *Popcorn raushol*




300Watt ist über ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Wenn das Netzteil die restliche Hardware nun mit in den Tot gerissen hat rofl ich mich noch tot


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Nein 750 ist überdimensioniert. Ein gutes 350 Watt NT reicht für den Rechner deines Nachbarn aus.

@fresh D
Nicht nur du


----------



## Cop (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, eben war der wieder da, ob ich ihm nur für nen kurzen Test mein NT leihen würde

Und dann war der Typ der so ein Experte ist gleich mit da zum ausbauen, und als ich das abgelehnt hatte, wollte er eben meinen PC "Tunen" , das habe ich aber auch abgelehnt!


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Musste ja so kommen dass das NT nicht ausreicht  Für uns "Zuschauer" natürlich perfekt...wenn er jetzt noch ein 750W NT für 20€ kauft wirds noch besser


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> Und dann war der Typ der so ein Experte ist gleich mit da zum ausbauen, und als ich das abgelehnt hatte, wollte er eben meinen PC "Tunen" , das habe ich aber auch abgelehnt!



Das hast du richtig gut gemacht

@pr0hunter
Allerdings


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui das wird Lustig
*Händereib*
Ob diese Blödmänner hier immer noch mitlesen?
Dann kommen die bestimmt und sagen die werden uns zeigen was Leistung heißt
Dann wirds erst recht Spannend


----------



## pr0hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ob sein PC auch vom "tunen" kaputt gegangen ist? Immer diese Profis...


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, die sind nun weg, haben über meinen PC eben ein NT bei eBay gekauft.

Also ich finde den Preis eigentlich OK, und ein Marken NT ist es auch noch.

ist das wirklich besser als meins? ( sie erste Posts ! )
der Typ sagte ich solle mir das am besten auch gleich bestellen, was meint ihr ?
 es hat wie er mir erklärt hat, 4x 12 Volt leitungen, für jede Core eines x4 eine, und damit ist es Optimal für OC eines x4.


----------



## pr0hunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Juhu es geht weiter  so hab ich mir das gewünscht^^ kauf das lieber nicht...und die 12V sind für die Graka?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Halte Abstand von dem Netzteil


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

ich halte am besten abstand von dem "Tuning Experten" 

so, nun muss ich in de haya, meine Freundin pennt heute hier


----------



## pr0hunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ist es etwa nicht gut? Es ist immerhin sogar "Dual-Core ready"  so falsch lag ich mit meinen 20€ garnicht...


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das wird die "Unendliche Geschichte Teil Blöd".

Das NT, das du verlinkt hast, ist Schrott. Das kann mit seinen 750W soviel wie ein gutes mit 350W.

PS: Das heißt, wenn ich mir ein System mit Quadcore und SLI baue, brauche ich ja ein NT mit 6 12V Leitungen, weil die GPU´s ja auch Strom brauchen. Aber wo soll ich da denn bitte den Ram anschließen? Ich kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hoffentlich explodiert es


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das schreibt er dann sicher morgen rein, wenn seine Nachbarn komplett schwarz vor seiner Tür stehen.


----------



## pr0hunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Vll hätte er ja eins mit bestellen sollen damit er es ihnen leihen kann wenn der Schrott kaputt geht


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

warum melden die sich nich mal hier an? Man würd ich mich freuen


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

@ 8800 GT
Wahrscheinlich weil seine CPU kein so altes Forum unterstützt.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

oh, stimmt, die is wahrscheinlich so High End, dass man damit gar nich im I-Net rumsurfen kann sondern nur die allerneusetn Spiele in den besten Einstellungen zocken kann. Und dann noch das hammer NT, das die jetzt bei E-bay bestellt haben, was für ein klasse Teil. Weiter so, und ihr werdet noch High End Overclocker^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> so, die sind nun weg, haben über meinen PC eben ein NT bei eBay gekauft.
> 
> Also ich finde den Preis eigentlich OK, und ein Marken NT ist es auch noch.
> 
> ...



Man die sind so Hirnig...SO HIRNIG...
Ein Phenom wird so mit 1,35V betrieben.Das mit den 4 x 12 Volt für jeden Core eine ist schon mal der größte Blödsinn den ich jeh gehört hab.Die 12V schienen gewähren(Soweit ich weiß,kann mich auch irren)Stabilität.Also,mehr als ein NT mit nur einer 12V Schiene(Ich hab so eins und absolut KEINE Probleme mit meinem X4 955 BE)Das Netzteil kannst du zum Untertakten Verwenden,nichtmahl dafür ist es gut genug.
Es ist AUF KEINEN FALL ein Marken NT.Das ist ein Billiges 0815 Netzteil,das wird auch nicht lange durchhalten,daskannst du denen schon mal bestellen.
Und du kannst denen Bestellen dass sie sich mal auf eine schön gepolsterte Couch legen sollten.Vorallem haben die wohl auch nicht daran gedacht dass so  ein 9600BE eine TDP von 125 Watt aufweist und damit gut gekühlt werden sollte wenn er auch noch übertaktet wird.Weiterhin kannst du ihnen sagen dass sie Keine 2,8GHz damit schaffen werden,eher zerschießen sie die CPU.Gib denen mal einen Tip am Rande,nämlich dass die die CPU Spannung zuerst mal so hoch stellen sollten wies der Regler erlaubtUnd jetzt tun mir die Finger weh weil diese Ignorante Blödheit mich gezwungen hat einen solchen Roman zu schreiben

MfG fresh_dumbledore


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> so, die sind nun weg, haben über meinen PC eben ein NT bei eBay gekauft.


 
Das Netzteil ist kompletter Schrott, wird das Einschalten wohl nicht überleben. 
Oder die Hardware wird das Netzteil nicht überleben. 



Cop schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Preis eigentlich OK, und ein Marken NT ist es auch noch.


 
Nö, ist kein Markennetzteil.
Ein Markennetzteil dieser Leistungsklasse kostet rund 120€.
Für seinen Rechner hätte ein Markennetzteil mit 300-400 Watt locker gereicht, wie das Corsair oder das Cougar.



Cop schrieb:


> ist das wirklich besser als meins? ( sie erste Posts ! )
> der Typ sagte ich solle mir das am besten auch gleich bestellen, was meint ihr ?
> es hat wie er mir erklärt hat, 4x 12 Volt leitungen, für jede Core eines x4 eine, und damit ist es Optimal für OC eines x4.


 
Hat das der angebliche Fachmann gesagt? 
Das ist totaler Unsinn, was der faselt. 
Der Knabe hat keine Ahnung. Jetzt weißt du ja auch, was für ein "Fachman" das ist. Den Typen kannst du auf den Mond schießen und deinen Nachbarn gleich hinterher.
Kein wirklicher PC Freak, der sich auch nur halbwegs mit der Materie auskennt, würde ein solches Netzteil empfehlen.

Wenn du ihm mal ein richtiges AMD Mainboard zeigen willst, dann habe ich da was.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der richtige Untersatz um hohe Benchmarkergebnisse einzufahren.


----------



## Xetic (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hahaha

Wie ich mich freue dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin 

Göttlich 


@Cop:

Wieso lässt du diese Typen überhaupt noch in dein Haus?? Der wollte dich verarschen, und als du ihm die Graka nicht geben wolltest, ist er auch noch abgerauscht und mit seinem Vater gekommen!
Also ich würde dem lieber nixmehr in die Hand geben und ihn auch nichtmehr reinlassen.


----------



## MiChi1234567890 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ich kann nicht aufhören zulachen. 

Das ist so Geil 



> Wieso lässt du diese Typen überhaupt noch in dein Haus?? Der wollte dich verarschen, und als du ihm die Graka nicht geben wolltest, ist er auch noch abgerauscht und mit seinem Vater gekommen!
> Also ich würde dem lieber nixmehr in die Hand geben und ihn auch nichtmehr reinlassen.



Das frag ich mich auch 


PS: Ich wette er macht meinen i7 920er mit seinem viel besseren 9600er fertig 



EDIT: Hab jetzt auch ein ABO und der Thread hat 5 sterne bekommen


----------



## eVoX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Das ist ja die reinste Komödie hier, jetzt müssen wir nur noch das Drehbuch schreiben und es dann verfilmen.

Man, dass wird ein Kassenschlager.


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hoffentlich explodiert es



Wieso Hoffentlich? Da können wir uns wohl sicher sein

@Xetic: Ich finds gut dass er ihm immer wieder reinlässt, anders hätten wir nicht soviel zum lachen 

Zum NT: Das ist die größte Billigscheiße die ich seit langem gesehen habe!

@Nachbarsjunge (ich gehe mal davon aus das du mitliest):
Wenn man sich ein 750W NT kauft (was für deinen Pc jedoch absolut üerdemensioniert ist, 350W reichen da), dann aber ein gutes. Hier mal en Link dass du siehst was so etwas kostet:  ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt / BQT P7-PRO-750W


Was mich aber auch mal interessieren würde ist, was für einen Ram er verbaut hat.


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Moin,

also ich kann das weniger entscheiden ob er reinkommt oder nicht, unsere Väter sind halt befreundet !

Und ich denke jetzt ist erstmal n paar Tage Pause, weil das NT ja auch ne woche braucht, bis es hier ist !

also er hat mom soviel ich weis in seinem PC das "neue" XFire MB, und den 9600BE, dann 2x 1GB DDR2 4200 ( hat er gestern auch von den Tuner bekommen "40€", da seine nur PC400 waren ! ), die neue 9600GT, 1x 40GB und einmal 120GB Festplatte, CD Brenner-DVD LW in einem, und eine Soundblaster 512, und seinen 17" Monitor.

Habe das eben meinem Kumpell am Tel erzählt, der sich zwar auch nicht als fachmann bezeichnet, aber seine PCs seit 2 jahren selber aufrüstet, und der hatte Tränen in den augen vor lachen!

Er mag diese beiden Spinner "Vater und Sohn" übriegens auch nicht, und hat mir auch gesagt, das die "neue" Hardware die da nun nebenan eingabuet ist zusammen gerade mal 80-100€ wert ist.

Wenn ihr die beiden kenne/sehen könnet, der Vater hat einen alten Ford und da hat er sich Flammen draufgeklebt!
Und die Mutter schaut aus wie Peggy Bundy!
Der Sohn kommt nächstes jahr auf die Hauptschule um dort einen Abschluss zu machen, weil er auf der Förderschule diesen nicht bekommt, und ist fest der meinung, das er dann eine IT ausbildung machen will.

Ich werde euch schreiben wennd as NT da ist, und der Tuner wieder da war !


so, und nun bitte ich euch malum Hilfe in diesen Thread !


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

PC4200?
Au man, das ist ja billigster DDR2 533er RAM


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du ihm mal ein richtiges AMD Mainboard zeigen willst, dann habe ich da was.....
> 
> Das ist der richtige Untersatz um hohe Benchmarkergebnisse einzufahren.


Dein Board ist Schrott.
Wenn du etwas richtig gutes haben willst, brauchst du ein Top-OC-Board von ASRock, das ist ja die OC-Marke von ASUS.


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Fadi schrieb:


> Dein Board ist Schrott.
> Wenn du etwas richtig gutes haben willst, brauchst du ein Top-OC-Board von ASRock, das ist ja die OC-Marke von ASUS.



Oh, Sch****, habe letzten Monat mein saugutes 4Core-DualSATA2 gegen ein Asus P5Q-Pro getauscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> also er hat mom soviel ich weis in seinem PC das "neue" XFire MB, und den 9600BE, dann 2x 1GB DDR2 4200 ( hat er gestern auch von den Tuner bekommen "40€", da seine nur PC400 waren ! ), die neue 9600GT, 1x 40GB und einmal 120GB Festplatte, CD Brenner-DVD LW in einem, und eine Soundblaster 512, und seinen 17" Monitor.


 
Er hatte wahrsscheinlich zuvor DDR1 Speicher gehabt, und jetzt braucht er DDR2 Speicher. Es musste tauschen, sonst würde das "Top OC" Board nicht laufen. Aber DDR2 4200 kannst du knicken. 
Selbst in meinem Laptop habe ich schnellere drinne. 
Er hat ein Combo Laufwerk, also DVD Lesen, aber nur CD Brennen?
Ein DVD Brenner kostet nur noch 25€, wäre dann sicher das schnellste an seinem Rechner. 
Die 9600GT reicht so gerade eben für 17 Zoll aus.
Warte mal ab, bis er auch 22 Zoll gekriegt hat, dann geht seine Grafikkarte in den Keller und er schreit nach einer neuen (oder nach seinem Hardcoretunterkumpel ).



Cop schrieb:


> Habe das eben meinem Kumpell am Tel erzählt, der sich zwar auch nicht als fachmann bezeichnet, aber seine PCs seit 2 jahren selber aufrüstet, und der hatte Tränen in den augen vor lachen!


 
Das gesamt Forum lacht schon mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steven Spielberg hat schon angerufen und will die Filmrechte haben. 



Cop schrieb:


> Er mag diese beiden Spinner "Vater und Sohn" übriegens auch nicht, und hat mir auch gesagt, das die "neue" Hardware die da nun nebenan eingabuet ist zusammen gerade mal 80-100€ wert ist.


 
Mit Glück.
Wie gesagt, die meisten würden sowas nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. 



Cop schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die beiden kenne/sehen könnet, der Vater hat einen alten Ford und da hat er sich Flammen draufgeklebt!
> Und die Mutter schaut aus wie Peggy Bundy!
> Der Sohn kommt nächstes jahr auf die Hauptschule um dort einen Abschluss zu machen, weil er auf der Förderschule diesen nicht bekommt, und ist fest der meinung, das er dann eine IT ausbildung machen will.


 
Hmm, mit einem Hauptschulabschuss eine IT Ausbildung machen...  
Welche denn, alte Rechner zerlegen und die Rohstoffe heraustrennen? 
Das machen schon die Chinesen. 



Cop schrieb:


> Ich werde euch schreiben wennd as NT da ist, und der Tuner wieder da war !


 
Mach das auf jeden Fall, der Thread rockt. 



Cop schrieb:


> so, und nun bitte ich euch malum Hilfe in diesen Thread !


 
Schon erledigt. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Dein Board ist Schrott.
> Wenn du etwas richtig gutes haben willst, brauchst du ein Top-OC-Board von ASRock, das ist ja die OC-Marke von ASUS.


 
Du meinst, ich wurde übers Ohr gehauen?  
Verdammter Mist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, ich wurde übers Ohr gehauen?
> Verdammter Mist.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wahrheit tut weh und schmerzt.. aber ich muss dir leider mitteilen... das Corsshair III ist ein Schrott-Board. Das kostet immerhin über 150€, und nur die mülligsten Boards kosten so viel


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit tut weh und schmerzt.. aber ich muss dir leider mitteilen... das Corsshair III ist ein Schrott-Board. Das kostet immerhin über 150€, und nur die mülligsten Boards kosten so viel


 
Da hast du leider Recht, denn die Top OC Boards gibts ja für 40€. 
Der teure Schrott kann da eh nicht mithalten.


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du leider Recht, denn die Top OC Boards gibts ja für 40€.
> Der teure Schrott kann da eh nicht mithalten.



endlich habt ihr es verstanden


----------



## derLordselbst (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

@cop: Toll, dass Du wieder aufgetaucht ist.

Zum Nachbar-PC: Mir fehlt noch ein Kommentar von ihm zu den Hochleistungsfestplatten.^^

Die 40 GB und 120 GB - Teile sind bestimmt schneller, schöner und teurer als diese blöden 1 oder 1,5 TB Festplatten, die sich die Looser hier im Forum kaufen, weil 40 und 120 sind ja mehr als 1 und 1,5.^^

(meine erste Festplatte 1995 war übrigens auch eine 40iger.^^)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Yeah,mein ASRock A780 Full-HD rockt euch alle weg


----------



## phil2611 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Wie blöd können die zwei sein!! Kaufen im MM eine 9600GT für 160€: 

Die haben doch echt keine Ahnung und gehören wirklich aufn Mond.

Vielleicht können sie dann ihren Schrott den Aliens verkaufen 

Fall echt bald vom Stuhl vor Lachen.

Echt geile Geschichte!

MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

höhö!


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

boa deine nachbarn sind echt geil und solche typen kenn ich null plan von etwas aber grundsätzlich ist alles besser was sie haben allein schon weil sie es haben und egal was der rest der welt schreibt oder sagt die haben alle keine ahnung

sowas machen komischerweiße grad die leute die eigendlich null kohle haben und meinen wenn sie nur stark genug prallen glaubts ihnen auch noch einer das sie das beste haben

und zur graka kann man nur sagen saublöd. es kommt nicht auf die größe der zahl an die in der bennenung ist vorallem seit sie die 2xxgtx eingeführt haben
und die 1gb gddr ram bringen im auch null weil die gpu viel zu lam ist um diese jemals auszureitzen
hier mal ein test
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/..._grafikkarten/18/#abschnitt_performancerating
deine 250gts ist wie die 9800gtx+ nur andere aufkleber
und wenn man dann auch noch so blöd ist im mediamarkt sich beraten zu lassen dann verdient man es nicht anders
der händler wird sich richtig gefreut haben endlich einen idioten gefunden zu haben der die veraltete und überteuerte graka kauft

und dann immer diese blödsinnigen ratschläge von seinem profi ocer der typ hatt null plan und denkt er ist der absolute pro
und asrock ocermarke von asus omg der spruch sprengt ja alles was ich hier jemals an dummheit gelesen habe
bei den meisten asrock boards kannst du nichtmal die spannungen anheben
und ich trau dem auch zu das er das übertakten dann auch noch mitn boxed kühler versucht und sowas wie temperaturen garnicht beachtet oder denkt wenn die cpu im idle 60grad heiß ist passt es da es ja noch in der spezifikation vom hersteller läuft

am besten du lässt weder deinen nachbarn oder seinen profikolegen jemals an deinem pc, denn bei soviel dummheit an einem ort kann es nur schief laufen und die zerstören dir was

für die 160€ der graka hätte er schon fast eine gtx275 bekommen
Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 275, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (NE3TX275FT394) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
da hätte er dann wirklich sagen können das die schneller ist als deine

und dann der ddr2 ram 2gb 4200er bekommt man neu schon ab 20€
DDR2 240pin Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

für 40€ hätt er schon 4gb vom 800mhz ram neu bekommen
DDR2 240pin Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und das netzteil ist nicht besser als sein altes denn das was die an leistung da schreiben hällt das netzteil in wirklichkeit wahrscheinlich grad mal 1sek. aus bevors in rauch aufgeht

die sind nix anderes als großmäuler mit null plan von der materie hauptsache man versucht seinen nachbarsjunge zu verarschen und übern tisch zu ziehen mit seiner großen klappe und praalerei

das ist echt so arm

und dann will der junge der auf der sonderschule ist mit hauptschulabschluss in die it-branche 

die intelligenz hatt er eindeutig von seinem vater geerbt mein beileid

wenn du in zukunft fragen in richtung pc hast cop halt dich an das forum hier 
denn hier haben viele wirklich ahnung in jedem bereich auch was das ocen angeht und vorallem versucht dich hier keiner übers ohr zu hauen da sie dich persönlich nicht kennen
auserdem wie du siehst gibts hier genug erliche leute  die das gleich sagen würden

vorallem ist so ein forum ja da um leute zu beraten die nicht viel oder keine ahnung von pcs haben

ps. dieser thread hatt von mir auch 5sterne bekommen ist echt unterhaltsam


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Abo und 5 punkte ich konnt mich grad echt nich mehr aufm Stuhl halten!


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Zu geil! Ich habe selten so über jemanden lachen müssen, aber das sprengt echt alles. 5 Sterne auch von mir samt Abo!

Ach ja, sag' ihm, dass er IDE verwenden sollte, die breiten Kabel bieten mehr Platz für viele Daten als diese ollen S-ATA-Kabel!

*fällt lachend vom Stuhl*


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

der "Tuner" war eben da, mit nem "not" Netzteil, welches er noch liegen hatte.
kein ahnung was für eins, aber der Rechner sagt auch mit dem neuen NT keinen muks?
nur die HDDs laufen an und das CD Blinkt die ganze zeit über?
das alte MB ( welches bis gestern drinn war, und seine alte 9500 gehen an diesem NT ! )
der Typ ist schon wieder weg, und sagte, das das NT das er noch hatte wohl nicht OK sei, und die sollen das welches nächste woche kommt ( 750Watt ) einbauen, dann gehts schon, er selber hat die nächsten wochen leider keine Zeit, und dann ist er im Urlaub!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Der wird schon einen guten Grund dafür haben, dass er sich verdrückt.


----------



## DrSin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

5 Sterne, [X] Abo, und schrecklich Schmerzen in den Lachmuskeln, made my day


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Juhuu er hats geschaft! Der ganze Rechner ist fürn Schrott und die 200 Öcken auch!!


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Für 200 Ocken hätte man lang und breit bessere Mobos + CPU's bekommen. Aber hey, Märchenmarkt für alle! (Bei sowas krieg ich echt angst um meinen Ruf als Verkäufer, auch wenn ich nicht bei MM arbeite)


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Geil. Ich komm über "AsRock ist die OC-Marke von ASUS" echt nicht weg. Aber man merkt das ja schon am Namen: ROCKT halt 

Zu geil. Also den Mist den der da verzapft hat... oh je... 

so far


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> der "Tuner" war eben da, mit nem "not" Netzteil, welches er noch liegen hatte.
> kein ahnung was für eins, aber der Rechner sagt auch mit dem neuen NT keinen muks?
> nur die HDDs laufen an und das CD Blinkt die ganze zeit über?
> das alte MB ( welches bis gestern drinn war, und seine alte 9500 gehen an diesem NT ! )
> der Typ ist schon wieder weg, und sagte, das das NT das er noch hatte wohl nicht OK sei, und die sollen das welches nächste woche kommt ( 750Watt ) einbauen, dann gehts schon, er selber hat die nächsten wochen leider keine Zeit, und dann ist er im Urlaub!


 
Das klingt ein wenig danach, dass er sich kaputte Hardware andrehen ließ.
Echt Pech für ihn und wir sind da auch ganz traurig drüber ().
Das andere Netzteil wird da nicht viel helfen.
Tja, der Tuner Gott hat wohl gemerkt, dass er keinen Plan hat und zieht von Dannen. 
Jetzt hängt der Nachbarsjunge alleine davor und heult sich abends in den Schlaf ().
Hätte er bloß die Klappe gehalten.
Wahrscheinlich zieht das ASrock OC Superboard soviel Saft, dass auch ein 3kw Netzteil nicht ausreichen wird.
Oder die CPU läuft mit 8,4 Volt, denn irgendwo muss ja die Leistung herkommen für die 30.000 Punkte im Benchmark.


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

zumal der "tuner" wie cih gerade erfahren haben ( von seinem Vater ) die altteile mitgenommen hat, also sein altes MB mit CPU und RAM!

Und der Typ ist Zeitarbeiter, und nach dem Urlaub woanders eingesetzt ( der Nachbar ist auch Zeitarbeiter )

und nun ?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Hat der Depp von Nachbar wohl ein Problem und keinen Rechner mehr 
Sag ihm er soll sich doch hier im Forum melden, dann stellen ihm wir sicherlich gerne ein günstiges und gutes Hardwarebundle zusammen


----------



## pr0hunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Sowas hat er nicht nötig, er hat ja Ahnung


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Genau, wir Unwissenden verzapfen doch sowieso nur mist, mit unseren unwürdigen Systemen. GTX295? Pah, da ist ja eine 6600 besser, weil 6600 größer als 295, nüch?
Zudem, wer kauft denn schon im Internet? Die MM-Mitarbeiter haben doch sowieso mehr Ahnung!
Und wer denkt sich überhaupt den Unfug mit SSD's aus? Die haben doch keine Umdrehungen pro Minute, da kann man doch prima eine alte 5600er Festplatte rauskramen und mit dem breiten IDE-Stecker verbinden, das geht doch allemale schneller!

Post Skriptum: Ich hoffe, der offensichtliche Sarkasmus bleibt auch offensichtlich. *lacht*


----------



## Minimum Keks (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Oh man, ich hab mir gerade die GESAMTEN 19 SEITEN durchgelesen, weil es einfach nicht anders ging.  Bei Seite 12 habe ich mir schon überlegt, mir den Rest für die Arbeit aufzusparen, weils da manchmal ziemlich langweilig zugehen kann. ;D Naja, jetzt war ich aber schon so weit gekommen... Der Thread hat von mir auch 5 Sterne bekommen und wird abonniert. Ziemlich krass, was man versucht, obwohl man so wenig Ahnung hat. o.o


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Nur ein(en) Wort(/Smiley)


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Ich hoffe, dieser Thread stirbt nie. ;D


----------



## Ahab (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

AAAALTER VADDER!!!! ICK DACHTE DER THREAD IS SCHON TOD, war jetz längere zeit off, ABER ES HÖRT JA ECHT NICH AAAUUUUF  das is ja wie ne soap  unglaublich, ich dachte nach der story mit der 9500GT wär schluss ABER NEIN! DA GEHT PAPA FLODDER MIT SOHNEMANN ZUM DOOFIE MARKT UND LÄSST SICH NE 9600GT ANDREHN!!! natürlich völlig überteuert und denn kommt er wieder an, seine karte sei besser... UND DANN HOLT DER SICH ALLEN ERNSTES EIN SUUUUPER NETZTEIL MIT 750 watt FÜR 30 EURO!!! und den ganzen anderen, wirklich HIMMELSCHREIENDEN unsinn kann man ja gar nich so schnell zusamefassen.

ich sag nur: 

einfach göttlich. unfassbar  its finger-lickin´good, cop, bitte bleib am ball und beschere uns weitere herrliche folgen dieser serie 
bin echt gespannt was noch kommt... die sind ja so dumm dass die milch sauer wird


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> der "Tuner" war eben da, mit nem "not" Netzteil, welches er noch liegen hatte.
> kein ahnung was für eins, aber der Rechner sagt auch mit dem neuen NT keinen muks?
> nur die HDDs laufen an und das CD Blinkt die ganze zeit über?
> das alte MB ( welches bis gestern drinn war, und seine alte 9500 gehen an diesem NT ! )
> der Typ ist schon wieder weg, und sagte, das das NT das er noch hatte wohl nicht OK sei, und die sollen das welches nächste woche kommt ( 750Watt ) einbauen, dann gehts schon, er selber hat die nächsten wochen leider keine Zeit, und dann ist er im Urlaub!



haha ich sag ja der depp hatt sicher irgendwas geschossen mit seinem ocen und das billignetzteil hatt die hardware dann auch noch mitgenommen

selten doof der typ und beide zeitarbeiter. naja wie ich gesagt habe  keine kohle aber mit allem angeben und behaupten das man nur das feinste hat(nix gegen zeitarbeiter die können echt nix dafür und es sind natürlich die wenigsten solche idioten) 
aber meine vermutung hat zu 100% gepasst


----------



## Seb (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Unfassbar, unbegreiflich, einfach U-N-G-L-A-U-B-L-I-C-H!!! 
lol³


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder die CPU läuft mit 8,4 Volt, denn irgendwo muss ja die Leistung herkommen für die 30.000 Punkte im Benchmark.


Nein, das ist etwas anders.
Das super NT, das er sich bestellt hat, hat ja 4 12V Leitungen.
Für jeden Kern eine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Aber bei einer Stromaufnahme von 65 Ampere.
Da gerät jedes Netzteil ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Cop (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

so, der Nachbarsohn war wieder mit Papi da!

er hat mich gebeten seine 9600GT in meinem Rechner zu testen, dabei haben wir dann gleich mal Brothers in Arms HH verglichen, das ging ja nun gut.

also settings 1680x1050, alles High!

9600GT 1024MB DDR2 = 18-42 fps 

GTS250 1024MB GDDR3 = 80-124 fps  

noch fragen ?

nun ist er mit eingezogenem schwanz abgezogen.

er will nun versuchen die Grafikkarte bei MM wieder abzugeben, ( problem ist das der "tuner" die OVP gestern mitgenommen hat, weil er sich die 9500GT einverleibt hat)
dann wollen beide ( Vater und Sohn ) schauen wieviel sie zusammen bekommen, und einen Rechner nach empfehlung aus "DIESEM" Forum zusammen zu bauen!

Nur das NT ist nun schon bestellt und soll verwendet werden!

ich sage euch dann was sie haben, und wanns losgehen soll!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Lol wie rofl ist das denn 
Schade das der Thread jetzt schon endet, aber naja 
Allerdings sollen die schauen das die das Netzteil wieder über ebay loswerden. Sowas mülliges verbaut man in keinen Rechner!
Aber sie können sich hier gerne beraten lassen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

Egal was die anderen sagen,auf jeden Fall einen Pentium IV!Der rockt den X3 doch mit leichtigkeit weg weils 3,8 GHz sind und der von Cop nur 2,4!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Egal was die anderen sagen,auf jeden Fall einen Pentium IV!Der rockt den X3 doch mit leichtigkeit weg weils 3,8 GHz sind und der von Cop nur 2,4!



Auch wenn sie etwas engstirnig sind und solche Sachen glaube, wir können sie jetzt eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

sag blos da ist den torfköpfen doch einaufgegangen 
normalerweiße hättest denen gleich eine  sollen auf ihr dummes gelaber
aber selbst der dümmste begreift doch irgendwann das er falsch liegt
normalerweiße sollt ma denen nicht helfen weil sie versucht haben dich zu verarschen dann sollens doch als profis ihren dreck selber zusammensuchen
aber so bin ich nicht die können sich gerne melden und uns sagen wieviel sie ausgeben möchten und ich werde ihnen das beste dafür raussuchen 

dafür müssens uns aber dann erstmal  

ne gschmarrn so sind wir nicht. 
aber eins kann ich dir sagen, wenn wir ihn beraten wird das netzteil nicht weiterverwendet. denn wir gehen hier niemals das risiko ein das am schluss sein netzteil in rauch aufgeht und die neue hardware mit in den tod reist
und er danach  sagt wir wären daran schuld. 
der soll den kauf wiederrufen bei dem e-bay händler. mit der begründung das der pc komplett kaputt ist und er leider dafür keine verwendung mehr hatt. 
und wenns ein ehrlicher e-bayer ist wird er das ohne negative bewertung hinnehmen

ansonsten gibts noch den netten spruch, kauft man einmal billig kauft man zweimal

dann soll ers in die witriene stellen als manendes beispiel damit er immer an die aktion errinnert wird wenn ers sieht


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

hahaha allein schon die Bezeichnung Tuner löst bei mir nen mittleren Lachkrampf aus. Ich wär an dem seiner Stelle auch erstma für paar Wochen im Urlaub verschwunden. Aber jetzt weisst du wo dein Nachbar seine Dreistigkeit her hat. Ich mein, wenns Bescheissen bei ihm klappt kann mans ja auch bei anderen probieren.


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*

ich seh die ganze sache genauso wie soldat, eigentlich sollte man ihnen nicht helfen, aber so sind wie ja nicht

irgendwie auch schade dass das alles jetzt vorbei ist


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

Threadtitel mal "angepasst" !

alles vorbei? ihr kennt die nicht !

ich warte mal was heute kommt, die sind heute Morgen mit dem PC weggefahren !


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt!!


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

mein Vater hat die getroffen, da waren die auf dem Weg zu nem anderen Beckannten der sich auskennt, der Repariert den PC heute !


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Juli 2009)

Ohje!! *Seil zum auf dem Stuhl festbinden hol*


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*Popcorn erneut raushol*
Das wird sicher lustig


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

ich hol mir die rechte von dem thread hier  mach daraus ein flashmovie


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> so, der Nachbarsohn war wieder mit Papi da!


 
Die trauen sich noch zu dir? 
Du lässt sie noch ins Haus? 



Cop schrieb:


> er hat mich gebeten seine 9600GT in meinem Rechner zu testen, dabei haben wir dann gleich mal Brothers in Arms HH verglichen, das ging ja nun gut.


 
Das ist der beste Moment Klarheit zu schaffen. 



Cop schrieb:


> also settings 1680x1050, alles High!
> 
> 9600GT 1024MB DDR2 = 18-42 fps
> 
> ...


 
War ja zu erwarten, dass die GTS 250 mit der 9600er den Boden aufwischt. 



Cop schrieb:


> nun ist er mit eingezogenem schwanz abgezogen.


 
Nur er oder beide?
Hat er noch was vom "Tuner" erzählt? 



Cop schrieb:


> er will nun versuchen die Grafikkarte bei MM wieder abzugeben, ( problem ist das der "tuner" die OVP gestern mitgenommen hat, weil er sich die 9500GT einverleibt hat)


 
Das kann er vergessen, aus welchem Grund sollte Media Markt die zurück nehmen? Die Karte läuft doch und anhand dessen, dass es eine 9600GT ist, kann man die ungefähre Fähigkeit ja erahnen.
Wieso hat der "Tuner" eigentlich die 9500 mitgenommen?
Als Arbeitslohn, oder was?
Für diese Arbeit, die er abgeliefert hat, hätte er eine GTX 260 dalassen müssen. 



Cop schrieb:


> dann wollen beide ( Vater und Sohn ) schauen wieviel sie zusammen bekommen, und einen Rechner nach empfehlung aus "DIESEM" Forum zusammen zu bauen!


 
Das heißt, der Sohnemann hat sich schon angemeldet?
Das kann er gerne machen und wir beraten natürlich absolut ehrlich und gewissenhaft ().
Aber ich denke nicht, dass er sich outen wird. 



Cop schrieb:


> Nur das NT ist nun schon bestellt und soll verwendet werden!


 
Das sollte er echt zurück schicken.
Erklär ihm das mal, dass er es zurück schicken kann, wenn er es bei einem Händler gekauft hat, der als solcher auch erkennbar war.
Ein 400 Watt Corsair, Cougar oder so reicht.



Cop schrieb:


> ich sage euch dann was sie haben, und wanns losgehen soll!


 
Mach das mal, halte den Thread am Laufen. 
Und mach mal die Filmrechte klar. 



Cop schrieb:


> mein Vater hat die getroffen, da waren die auf dem Weg zu nem anderen Beckannten der sich auskennt, der Repariert den PC heute !


 
Mit dem 9600?
Was will er da reparieren, den TLB Bug? 
Er sollte mal das Mainboard genauer anschauen, ich bin ja der Meinung, dass sich der Nachbarssohn schrottige Hardware andrehen ließ.
Wer erzählt, dass das Asrock ein OC Board von Asus ist und dann anfügt, dass damit neue Benchmarkrekorde in Stein gemeißelt werden, hat echt keine Ahnung und gehört an den Pranger gestellt.


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

deine nachbarn und ihre ganze bekannten mit ihrer ahnung kann man doch in der pfeife rauchen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

dazu fällt mir ein berühmtes filmzitat ein (es war einma in amerika): 
"das leben ist noch verrückter als schei**"


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

so, die sind ohne PC wiedergekommen, der andere bekannte baut was zusammen.
Die Hardware die gestern verbaut wurde ( ASRock MB und 9600BE ) sind mausetot !
Der bekannte baut nun einen Gamer PC für einen super Preis!
Da der bekannte selber Gamer ist, wird der sich auskennen.
er bekommt nun ATI Hardware, weil die sowiso viel besser ist mit DX10.1.

naja, mal schauen, dieses mal, habe die einen mit richtig ahnung, und wenn der PC da ist, will der Nachbarsohn ein "Benchmark Battle " mit mir machen!

der bekannte sagte, das er mich an die wand pusten wird ( hat der komplexe?, selbst wenn, das ist mir egal !)
er bekommt nun ein richtig gutes MB mit ner "HAMMER" CPU und gutes RAM.
Die Graka wird auch durch ATI ersetzt, und die 9600GT soll in eBay!

Naja, der Rechner soll heute abend laufen, dann wird der abgeholt, mal schauen !


----------



## New-Bee (13. Juli 2009)

so..hab den Thread auch gerade gefunden!
is ja echt zu geil was bei dir so abgeht!
Darf ich dich mal besuchen
Gleich mal Sternchen vergeben und abonieren


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte mir gedacht das der Mega Gamer mit nem schimmligen Intel Core 2 Duo kommen wird. Aber naja, wer weiß....
Und kla ATI is viel besser, die ham ja DX 10.1.... wie konnte ich das nur vergessen 
Blöd nur das des überhaupt nix bringt =D
Demnächst steht der Depp mit 2 GB DDR2 677er RAM, nem ECS Board und nem AMD Phenom 9950 BE vor der Tür, das tolle NT was der sicher einbaut darf man nicht vergessen


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

Ati und Nvidia  - das ist im Moment eigentlich nur eine Glaubensfrage, schnell sind beide, und ob nun Dx10.1 oder 10 - wayne?

Dann soll er dich mal an die Wand pusten 

Bin ja mal gespannt was reinkommt  - ich seh es schon kommen!

Und zum Thema nur Ati Hardware:
Ati Grafikkarten only (früher mal Mainboard Chipsätze).
Und Ati ist mittlerweile auch AMD von daher rieche ich schon wieder einen geballten Sachverstand bei dem "Gamerkollegen".


----------



## pr0hunter (13. Juli 2009)

Kann gut sein dass er dich "an die Wand pustet", man muss nur vergleichen wieviel Geld du ausgegeben hast und wieviel er insgesamt ausgibt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> so, die sind ohne PC wiedergekommen, der andere bekannte baut was zusammen.


 
Weißt du, was er genau verbaut?



Cop schrieb:


> Die Hardware die gestern verbaut wurde ( ASRock MB und 9600BE ) sind mausetot !


 
Hab ich ja gesagt, er hat sich kaputte Hardware andrehen lassen. 



Cop schrieb:


> Der bekannte baut nun einen Gamer PC für einen super Preis!
> Da der bekannte selber Gamer ist, wird der sich auskennen.
> er bekommt nun ATI Hardware, weil die sowiso viel besser ist mit DX10.1.


 
Genau, ATI hat DX10.1 und ist deshalb besser. 
ATI soll lieber mal das Flimmern wegkriegen.
Wieso sind die dann nicht gleich zu dem Bekannten geganten?
Oder ist das ein Verwandter des "Tuners"?  



Cop schrieb:


> naja, mal schauen, dieses mal, habe die einen mit richtig ahnung, und wenn der PC da ist, will der Nachbarsohn ein "Benchmark Battle " mit mir machen!


 
Ja genau, mit dem Netzteil, was er dann eigebaut hat, überlebt er noch nicht mal einen SuperPI Test. 



Cop schrieb:


> der bekannte sagte, das er mich an die wand pusten wird ( hat der komplexe?, selbst wenn, das ist mir egal !)
> er bekommt nun ein richtig gutes MB mit ner "HAMMER" CPU und gutes RAM.
> Die Graka wird auch durch ATI ersetzt, und die 9600GT soll in eBay!
> 
> Naja, der Rechner soll heute abend laufen, dann wird der abgeholt, mal schauen !


 
Dann muss er aber richtig kräftig inwestieren. 
Man man, hat der Nachbarssohn (und der Vater wohl noch mehr) Komplexe.
Die können einfach nicht einsehen, dass ihre Aktionen echt mies waren und wollen unbedingt die Obenhand gewinnen, egal was es kostet.
Na ja, dann lass sie mal machen und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Ach ja, und schließ mal eine Webcam an, wir wollen live mitschauen, wie die "super Burner Hardware" wegen des grottigen Netzteils abraucht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> so, die sind nun weg, haben über meinen PC eben ein NT bei eBay gekauft.
> Also ich finde den Preis eigentlich OK, und ein Marken NT ist es auch noch.


Nee, kein Markengerät, das ist billiger Müll.

Aber kannst mir ja mal schenken, dann siehst das bald in einem Thread.

Bin irgendwie ganz heiß drauf, diesen ganzen billig Schund unter die Lupe zu nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, kein Markengerät, das ist billiger Müll.
> 
> Aber kannst mir ja mal schenken, dann siehst das bald in einem Thread.
> 
> Bin irgendwie ganz heiß drauf, diesen ganzen billig Schund unter die Lupe zu nehmen


 
Dann bestell dir doch auch eins bei Ebay.
Die paar Ocken hast du bestimmt über und mich würde es sehr interessieren, wenn du mal so'n Netzteil in die Finger kriegst. 

R.I.P billiges Netzteil.....


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> und der G94 ist auch ein  neuerer Chips so der MM Verkäufer.


Ja, die G94 ist neuer als G92, der ist schon ziemlich alt.
Bedeutet aber nicht, das der G92 langsamer als der 94er ist, ganz im Gegentum.

Bei nVidia ists so, dass je niederer die Zahl rechts, desto schneller der Chip.


Cop schrieb:


> obwohl sein Vater schon angekünsigt hat, das er bald von seinem Arbeitskolegen einen x4 9600BE für 120€ bekommt, und der würde meinen x3 alt ausehen lassen !<< mir doch egal


Oh, gott.
Die CPU ist nicht mal die Hälfte wert...

Du hast 'nen 8750, oder??


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> so, die sind ohne PC wiedergekommen, der andere bekannte baut was zusammen.
> Die Hardware die gestern verbaut wurde ( ASRock MB und 9600BE ) sind mausetot !
> Der bekannte baut nun einen Gamer PC für einen super Preis!
> Da der bekannte selber Gamer ist, wird der sich auskennen.
> ...



omg  sag mal ist denen ihr ganzer bekanntenkreis so blöd das sie immer denken, oh ich bau was zamm das den cop sein pc an die wand pustet 
ich glaub den sein ganzer bekanntenkreis besteht nur aus großmäulern und idioten mit großer klappe aber ohne hirn

und selbst wenn er dann ein schnelleren pc hatt, was juckt das denn 
du hasst den für 220€ gekauft und der wird sicher viel mehr ausgeben müssen, denn für 220€ kriegt man nirgends was vergleichbares

die scheinen echt alle komplexe zu haben und diese gamer wird wahrscheinlich auch son zeitarbeiter(hartz4ler) sein der jeden tag wow oder css zockt und bei den games muss man sich mit hardware auskennen weil sie nur auf highend pcs laufen

du kannst einen echt nur leid tuen aber hasst sicher auch viel zu lachen bei solchen gehirnlosen deppen als nachbar



ps. könnte den thread mal ein moderator stycki machen der darf nie im nirvana der threads verschwinden dafür ist der einfach viel zu geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast 'nen 8750, oder??


 
Jo, hat er.
Passt auch ganz gut zur GTS 250.

Ich bin ja mal neugierig, wenn der Sohnemann mit seinem neuen Rechner anrückt.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Bestimmt voll der mega Athlon X2 7750 BE


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bestimmt voll der mega Athlon X2 7750 BE


 
Nee, ist noch ein 6000+ mit Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juli 2009)

DX10.1 bringt bei manchen Spielen aber schon was, aber auf die 3, die es gibt, kann man auch verzichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> DX10.1 bringt bei manchen Spielen aber schon was, aber auf die 3, die es gibt, kann man auch verzichten.


 
Ich will ja nicht wieder einen Fanboykrieg anzetteln, aber ich sehe oder merke keinen Unterschied, ob nun DX10 oder DX10,1


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

er war eben mit der "Einbau- bestückungs liste" da!

ich habe mal abgeschrieben! (die teile sind gebraucht!)

MB: ECS 761GXM-M2   40€
CPU: AMD x2 6000+ @ 3,2Ghz   65€  (soll auf jeden schneller sein als meiner)
RAM: 4x 1GB Aeneon 667@800  45€
Grafikkarte: ATI MSI DX10.1 R4830-T2D1G-OC 1024MB  120€ (durch DX10.1 soll die jede NVidia die nur DX10 kann abhängen)
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster 5.1 VX   30€
HDD: Samsung 250GB 16MB 7200 IDE 133    40€
DVD-RW Brenner Samsung mit Light Scribe IDE 133  25€
Netzteil : Xilence Power 420Watt SBS-XP420   45€

3Monate garantie von dem bekannten, wenn sie den Rechner nicht öffnen !

altes Gehäuse bleibt.

und er sagte, das er mich damit "wegburnt" und OC hat der auch gleich !

PC kommt aber erst am Mittwoch, weil wohl noch Teile nicht da sind !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

_


Cop schrieb:



			so, die sind ohne PC wiedergekommen, der andere bekannte baut was zusammen.
Die Hardware die gestern verbaut wurde ( ASRock MB und 9600BE ) sind mausetot !
Der bekannte baut nun einen Gamer PC für einen super Preis!
Da der bekannte selber Gamer ist, wird der sich auskennen.
er bekommt nun ATI Hardware, weil die sowiso viel besser ist mit DX10.1.

naja, mal schauen, dieses mal, habe die einen mit richtig ahnung, und wenn der PC da ist, will der Nachbarsohn ein "Benchmark Battle " mit mir machen!

der bekannte sagte, das er mich an die wand pusten wird ( hat der komplexe?, selbst wenn, das ist mir egal !)
er bekommt nun ein richtig gutes MB mit ner "HAMMER" CPU und gutes RAM.
Die Graka wird auch durch ATI ersetzt, und die 9600GT soll in eBay!

Naja, der Rechner soll heute abend laufen, dann wird der abgeholt, mal schauen !
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


das der dich benchmarktechnisch an die wand spielt ist kein problem, sofern min. 600 euro in dne pc fließen,

ne aktuelle hd 4870 oder 4890 machen deine 250gts locker zum alten eisen, dazu vielleiht noch ein phenom 2 x4 mit 3ghz ode rmehr, udn du stehst wahrhaftig im wald

nur
du hast das bessere preis-leistungsverhältnis, da du nur ca. 260 euro ausgegeben hast (vista zählt nicht)



Cop schrieb:



			er war eben mit der "Einbau- bestückungs liste" da!

ich habe mal abgeschrieben! (die teile sind gebraucht!)

MB: ECS 761GXM-M2   40€
CPU: AMD x2 6000+ @ 3,2Ghz   65€  (soll auf jeden schneller sein als meiner)
RAM: 4x 1GB Aeneon 667@800  45€
Grafikkarte: ATI MSI DX10.1 R4830-T2D1G-OC 1024MB  120€ (durch DX10.1 soll die jede NVidia die nur DX10 kann abhängen)
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster 5.1 VX   30€
HDD: Samsung 250GB 16MB 7200 IDE 133    40€
DVD-RW Brenner Samsung mit Light Scribe IDE 133  25€
Netzteil : Xilence Power 420Watt SBS-XP420   45€

3Monate garantie von dem bekannten, wenn sie den Rechner nicht öffnen !

altes Gehäuse bleibt.

und er sagte, das er mich damit "wegburnt" und OC hat der auch gleich !

PC kommt aber erst am Mittwoch, weil wohl noch Teile nicht da sind !
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


damt wirder dir nicht gefährlich, das ist alles schwächer als dein rechner
_


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

geil die annahmen trafen sogar zu wie geil ist das denn wir sind alle hellseher

MB: ECS 761GXM-M2   40€ *schrott übertakten geht so gut wie garnicht*
CPU: AMD x2 6000+ @ 3,2Ghz   65€  (soll auf jeden schneller sein als meiner) *boa ein 2kerner der auch schon uralt ist
RAM: 4x 1GB Aeneon 667@800  45€ wow da hatt ers aber krachen lassen*
Grafikkarte: ATI MSI DX10.1 R4830-T2D1G-OC 1024MB  120€ (durch DX10.1 soll die jede NVidia die nur DX10 kann abhängen) *4830 ist langsamer als eine 4850er also auch langsamer als deine*
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster 5.1 VX   30€ *wow begeisterung das steigert die leistung ungemein*
HDD: Samsung 250GB 16MB 7200 IDE 133    40€ *ide haha idioten sata ist standert ide ist uralt*
DVD-RW Brenner Samsung mit Light Scribe IDE 133  25€ *für 25€ bekommst nen sata brenner deppen*
Netzteil : Xilence Power 420Watt SBS-XP420   45€ *wow wieder son schrott*

ps. dein pc ist trotzdem schneller


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> er war eben mit der "Einbau- bestückungs liste" da!
> 
> ich habe mal abgeschrieben! (die teile sind gebraucht!)
> 
> ...


Oh gott...

Die GraKa ist ja OK, aber IMo viel zu teuer, bei der HDD gibts schon 500GB für etwas mehr und übers NT brauchen wir nicht reden, ebenso das Board...

Kurzum: mal wieder irgendein Schrott, den er sich hat andrehen lassen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht wieder einen Fanboykrieg anzetteln, aber ich sehe oder merke keinen Unterschied, ob nun DX10 oder DX10,1


Hatte ich auch nicht vor. Hab zur Zeit eine ATI und kauf mir als nächstes eine NVidia, obwohl die mit DX10 langsamer ist.


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habs geahnt

mach dir kein Kopp, und freu dich darauf das dein Nachbar wieder ein langes Gesicht ziehen wird!

Und btw


> HDD: Samsung 250GB 16MB 7200 IDE 133 40€



Einfach nur dreist!


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

ich frage mich wie der die RAMs in das MB bekommt ?

der satz von der Webseite passt aber zum Angebot, nurnicht zum Foto !
"(Da die derzeitige maximale DRAM Kapazität auf 2GB beschränkt ist, beträgt die von uns getestete maximale Arbeitsspeicherkapiztät 8GB)"


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> *
> MB: ECS 761GXM-M2* 40€
> CPU: AMD x2 6000+ @ 3,2Ghz   65€  (soll auf jeden schneller sein als meiner)
> RAM: 4x 1GB Aeneon* 667*@800  45€
> ...



Was habe ich gesagt?
Schrottiges ECS Board, das nur 2 RAM Slots hat , und dann nur nen 6000+, am besten noch einer mit Windsor Kern 
Dann noch ne ur alte IDE HDD, jaa der Rechner rockt echt.
Ich Budel mal meinen alten X2 4800+ aus, wetten ich mach mit dem seinen neuen "High-End" Rechner fertig?
Die HD4830 ist auch langsamer als ne GTS250, auch wenn die HD flotter ist als ne 9600GT 
Und Xilence, wow noch so ein Schrott-teil, yeah bald gibts wieder abgerauchte Hardware

ich kann echt nicht mehr

EDIT:
Echt tolles Board:
ECS Web Site
Hat sogar noch nen Sis Chipsatz


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> er war eben mit der "Einbau- bestückungs liste" da!
> 
> ich habe mal abgeschrieben! (die teile sind gebraucht!)
> 
> ...


 
Jaaaaaaaaa, ich habs gesagt, ein 6000+  
Ich bin Gott.    

Alleine der Spruch, dass die Karte wegen DX10.1 jede Nvidia abhängen wird. 

Die Krönung ist das Netzteil, das wird abrauchen, sobald der Rechner eingeschaltet wird.

Dein Rechner wird auch diesen an die Wand klatschen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Das dollste ist, das die CPU gar nicht vom Board unterstützt wird (SpaWas zu schwach), OC geht also nicht wirklich.

Sprich der Rechner wird recht schnell hin sein, wenn er denn überhaupt stabil läuft...


----------



## New-Bee (13. Juli 2009)

NE 4830????????
und dann noch für ne gebrauchte 250GB 40€ zahlen, wo es für 60€ 1TB gibt??

Der Kerl is bestimmt en Cousin von dem Tuner
Wird echt geil hier...


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich stell Cop meinen zur Verfügung damit er den Trottel nochmehr ärgern kann - und wenn die alle da soviel wert auf OC legen machen wa auch OC rein aber nicht son Kiddie OC


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das dollste ist, das die CPU gar nicht vom Board unterstützt wird (SpaWas zu schwach), OC geht also nicht wirklich.
> 
> Sprich der Rechner wird recht schnell hin sein, wenn er denn überhaupt stabil läuft...


 
Alleine das Netzteil sorgt schon für einen großen Lacher. 

Verdammt, schließe eine *Webcam* an, wir wollen mitgucken und lachen.


----------



## relative (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: neu und gleich ein paar Fragen ? Komplettrechner Kauf !*



Cop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, drinne ist nur die 250er, und mein kumpell würde mir seine 9500GT geben, beide haben 1GB RAM, nur seine ist ein 9500er und keine kleine 250er wie er mir sagte!



Der ist gut 
Na du hast je nen feinen Kumpel... will dich über den Tisch ziehen.
Die GTS 250 ist wesentlich schneller und neuwertiger als ne 9500GT.

Alleine schon das er dir sagt seine ist besser und er ohne alles tauschen würde, hätte dich stutzig machen müssen.



Mal zum Vergleich für dich (höhere Werte sind besser)



*MSI 9500GT 1GB ... Neuwert = 45 €*

Chiptakt: 650MHz, 
Speichertakt: 500MHz, 
Shadertakt: 1400MHz
Speicherinterface: 128-bit 
Stream-Prozessoren: 32  
Textureinheiten: 16 
OpenGL : 2.1


*MSI GTS 250 1GB .. Neuwert = 130 €*

Chiptakt: 738MHz, 
Speichertakt: 1100MHz, 
Shadertakt: 1836MHz 
Speicherinterface: 256-bit 
Stream-Prozessoren: 128 
Textureinheiten: 64 
OpenGL: 3.0
*Hinweis: Bei dieser Karte handelt es sich um eine umbenannte 9800 GTX+*


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

@Stefan
Laut CPU Support Liste wird der 6000+ unterstützt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Laut CPU Support Liste wird der 6000+ unterstützt


 
Hat das Board denn Support für 140 Watt CPUs?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Öhm, welcher? 
Da gibts ja mehrere...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat das Board denn Support für 140 Watt CPUs?


Damals gabs nur 89W und 125W, 65W kam später.
140W gibts erst bei den Phenomen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

hey, das xilence-netzteil hab ich auch in ne 3. oder 4. pc,

das ist ganz ok, hatte a mehr als 1 jahr lang den e2160 unten in der signatur dran 

aber mehr als 230w belastung würd ich dem ding echt nicht zumuten


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, welcher?
> Da gibts ja mehrere...


 
Ich schätze mal, dass er den Windsor bekommen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

jaja, so langsam wird klar das die, um mal die parallele zum autokauf zu ziehen:

von einem gebrauchtwagenbetrüger zum nächsten eiern udn am ende feststellen das se, wenn e einmal neu gekauft hätten wirklich eld gespart hätten 

aber nunja, 

ich sag dazu nur "gelbe seiten"


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Da steht zumindest:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6000+ (F3)(89W) 	 3000 MHz (1MBx2,2000,Socket AM2) 	
YES
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6000+ (F2)(89W) 	3100 MHz (1MBx2,2000,Socket AM2) 	
YES 



Ist aber irgendwie etwas seltsam. Naja dann braucht er eben nen EE Modell oder den Brisbane^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Da steht zumindest:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6000+ (F3)(89W)      3000 MHz (1MBx2,2000,Socket AM2)
> YES
> ...


 
Du musst auf den Kern Namen gucken, Windsor oder Brisbane


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Die stehen da nicht 
Aber das F Stepping ist ein Windsor, nur komisch das ich keinen 6000+ Windsor kenne der 3,1 GHz hat XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die stehen da nicht
> Aber das F Stepping ist ein Windsor, nur komisch das ich keinen 6000+ Windsor kenne der 3,1 GHz hat XD


 
Wieso 3,1GHz?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Weils so in der Liste steht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Weils so in der Liste steht?


 
Ja, aber da steht @3,1GHz.
Also overclocked. 
Ist ja auch ein OC Board. 
Und die 100Mhz mehr klopfen einen 955 Be so richtig weg.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Ja voll der mega OC 6000+, der wird vom Board aus schon standardmäßig ge oced


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Da steht zumindest:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6000+ (F3)(89W) 	 3000 MHz (1MBx2,2000,Socket AM2)
> YES
> ...


Genau DAS meinte ich ja!
Das ist einmal der 6000 EE und zum anderen ist das der Brisbane.

Der 'normale', 125W, 6000er wird nicht unterstützt...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst auf den Kern Namen gucken, Windsor oder Brisbane


Der Brisbane wird auf jeden unterstützt, da sehe ich kein Problem.
Beim alten Windsor gabs aber zu Anfang nur eine Version mit 125W TDP, siehe hier:
AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso 3,1GHz?


Weils ein Brisbane ist bzw gemeint ist...

Der übliche 'Druckfehler'...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Da war der 9600 trotz TLB Bug noch besser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

ich hol meinen alten celeron 400 raus, der macht mehr als 600 mhz mit, das sidn 200 mhz mehr als standard, damit mach ich den 6000+ kalt


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

aber wie bekommt der die RAM von der auflistung auf das MB ?

der Händler wo ich meine her habe, hat nen gebrauchten abzugeben, der mir zu teuer war, aber ich denke der währe besser gewesen für den Typen: ( hab das Angebot noch hier!)

CPU AMD x4 9650
MB: ASUS M2N68-VM
RAM: 4GB SAMSUNG PC6400 ( 4x1GB )
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce 8800Ultra 768MB GDDR3
HDD: 500GB Hitachi 7200 32MB
DVD RW Brenner LG 
Tower: Rebel9
Netzteil: 500 Watt Enermax Liberty

nur ich hatte die 399€ nicht !

und die wollen da nicht kaufen, weil der Verkäufer und Besitzer in dem kleinen Laden ein Spinner und Ahnungsloser sein soll!


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau DAS meinte ich ja!
> Das ist einmal der 6000 EE und zum anderen ist das der Brisbane.
> 
> Der 'normale', 125W, 6000er wird nicht unterstützt...



Dann lasst das Board mal glühen 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Beim alten Windsor gabs aber zu Anfang nur eine Version mit 125W TDP, siehe hier:
> AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor



Ja weiß ich, aber bekommt man die überhaupt noch zu kaufen 
Ok der Typ hat auch nen uraltes schrott Board ausgegraben, wer weiß wo der das her hat

@Cop
Den RAM bekommt er da so gar nicht rein, höchstens 2 Riegel
und ja das Angebot wäre deutlich besser gewesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, da kann man echt nix zu sagen, gut Board ist Mist, GraKa etwas alt (dadurch laut und Energiehungrig), aber die Performance ist OK, der Preis ist mit Software auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

Der Laden ist ein kleiner PC Shop, und der nimmt auch PCs in Zahlung, weil meisst etwas drann Defekt ist.
Ersetzt durch Neue oder gebrauchte Teile, und Verkauft dann recht Günstig mit 6 oder 12 Monaten Garantie, und von irgendwas muss der ja auch leben.

Ich glaube aber besser als ein PC von irgend nem Typen der den aus Müll in seine Keller zusammen baut, und dann 3 Wochen feiert weil er für alten Müll noch richtig Kohle bekommen hat !


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> aber wie bekommt der die RAM von der auflistung auf das MB ?
> 
> der Händler wo ich meine her habe, hat nen gebrauchten abzugeben, der mir zu teuer war, aber ich denke der währe besser gewesen für den Typen: ( hab das Angebot noch hier!)
> 
> ...


 
Die Grafikkarte ist noch OK, deine GTS 250 ist aber schneller und verbraucht weniger Strom.
Das Board ist uralt, der Phenom 1 schon besser als der 9600 aber immer noch zu langsam, dein drei Kerner reicht.
Ich würde höchstens 300€ dafür bezahlen, da man das System nicht mehr aufrüsten kann.
Wenns ein neuer Prozessor werden soll, muss auch ein neues Board her.



Cop schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber besser als ein PC von irgend nem Typen der den aus Müll in seine Keller zusammen baut, und dann 3 Wochen feiert weil er für alten Müll noch richtig Kohle bekommen hat !


 
Das wird nachher ein super Gag, wenn der mit seiner "neuen" Hardware kommt und du ihn wieder abziehen wirst.


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

die preise die er für die hardware bezahlt ist ja mal total übertrieben

x2 6000+^^

dass kann ja was werden,
da hat er sich mal wieder total veraltete hardware andrehen lassen


----------



## pr0hunter (13. Juli 2009)

Wollte er sich nicht einen PC in dem Forum zusammenstellen lassen? Die PC's von ihm werden ja immer schlechter^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. Juli 2009)

Warum können die eigentlich nicht begreifen dass ein K8 X2 einen K10 X3 nicht schlagen kann?Das ist doch völliger Irrsinn!Die experten gibts in dieser Familie wohl in Rauen mengen
Bestimmt kommt er bald wieder mit einem Pentium IV an und sagt der ist Core i7 Killer^^
Cop,du musst unbedingt eine zusammenfassung schreiben und in der Rumpelkammer veröffentlichen
Und eine Webcam für heute Abend einrichten damit wir zugucken und uns totlachen können^^


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

dass mit der webcam wäre zu geil


----------



## maiggoh (13. Juli 2009)

So ich habe jetzt alle!! Seiten durchgelesen obwohl ich eig zu tun hätte, aber das ist echt .
Ich will auch solche Nachbarn haben 
Einer der lustigsten Freds in PCGHx zu Zeit.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Juli 2009)

Mamamia den blas ja sogar fast ich weg!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Juli 2009)

wie goil ist das denn hier...
beim lesen hab ich fast ein stück vom schreibtisch abgebissen

-achtung vorahnung-
als nächstes wird dein nachbar dir erklären das sein rächner besser aussieht(wegen innenbeleuchtung in verbindung mit diletantisch ausgeschnittenen seitenfenster und "PROFI"-lackierung)
weil er merkt das er doch nicht die erwartete "Killermaschine!" hat

5sterne und abo

mfg


----------



## maiggoh (13. Juli 2009)

fehlt nur noch ne "Profi" Wakü alla Eimer drüberleer  und dann steht ja dem 3D Mark Rekord nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. Juli 2009)

cop ich will bei dir in der nähe wohnen ich hab noch n bissel hardware hier liegen die deinem Nachbarn sicher gefallen würde:

ECS K7S5a Pro + Athlon 1900+ und 1GB Ram kann er ganz günsig für 50 € von mir bekommen! 
und ne Ati 9800 Pro hab ich auch noch da kann ich ihm sicher einreden das die schneller is weil nummer is höher als 4800! 

Ich lach mich gleicht tot solche Idioten hätt ich gerne als Nachbarn, da müsst ich kein Fernsehen mehr schauen um mich zu belustigen.


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2009)

Man, einen Athlon X2 64 Prozessor sollte man (außer wenn man so extrem wenig Geld hat wie ich  ) sich heutzutage nie mehr kaufen


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

ich kann mich noch erinnnern als der erste meiner kumpel en x2 bekam, dass war glaub ich vor 3 jahren, da war das teil top

aber wiegesagt, vor drei jahren,       heute  ----->


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2009)

Naja ich hab nur wenig Geld, und bei mir ruckelt nix


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juli 2009)

Dieses Thema is echt zum schießen , wieso kaufen sie sich nicht nen Athlon 3700+ ich hab da noch einen als ersatz für meinen , und wo wir grade dabei sind hat jemand interesse an meiner 8800GTX, zum freudnschaftspreis für 500 €? weil ich will jetzt auch so ne 9500GT die haut ja scheins alles weg .

Ich frag mich echt, ob das denen nicht peinlich is sowas zu verzapfen, das is ja ein richtiger Fachmannstreff dort wo du wohnst


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (13. Juli 2009)

Alter finger.......das hier hat mir heute (und die nächsten tage) sowas von den tag versüßt...

der hammer.....aber soviele seiten lesen....aber zumindest habe ich die letzte stunde nur gelacht...

das ding wird ins abo aufgenommen und bekommt definitiv 5 stars....

greez


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nur wenig Geld, und bei mir ruckelt nix




das problem mit dem geld kenn ich nur zu gut....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Juli 2009)

> das problem mit dem geld kenn ich nur zu gut....



Ich auch aber bei mir läuft alles flüssig!


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juli 2009)

Achja das Geld, aber kommt ja auf den Spaß an wenn man sich alles gleich kaufen könnte wärs auch öde 

Wann gehts den hier weiter?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> das problem mit dem geld kenn ich nur zu gut....




Hast du dir deshalb einen Q8200 gekauft?Für Performance kauft man den normalerweise nicht.


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hast du dir deshalb einen Q8200 gekauft?Für Performance kauft man den normalerweise nicht.



ja, wenn ich mehr geld gehabt hätte wäre es ein q9550 geworden, bin aber soweit zufrieden. auch prozessorlastige spiele wie gta laufen ohne probleme (auf hohen einstellungen).
außerdem gab es mal ein test in pcgh, q8200 vs. q6600  und dort schnitt der q8200 in games besser ab  (stand damals zwischen den beiden prozessoren)


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Achja das Geld, aber kommt ja auf den Spaß an wenn man sich alles gleich kaufen könnte wärs auch öde
> 
> Wann gehts den hier weiter?



Es ist aber auch nicht toll wenn man sich fast nix kaufen kann  siehe mein System  gestern konnt ich mir endlich ein neues Mainboard für 40€ kaufen  lacht ruhig: es auch ein AsRock Xfire


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juli 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht toll wenn man sich fast nix kaufen kann  siehe mein System  gestern konnt ich mir endlich ein neues Mainboard für 40€ kaufen  lacht ruhig: es auch ein AsRock Xfire


 

Jo aber dein Sys past doch , nur ne andere Graka rein und dann passts sehr gut , meins is ja auch ein bisschen älter


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Jo aber dein Sys past doch , nur ne andere Graka rein und dann passts sehr gut , meins is ja auch ein bisschen älter


 
Jep, eine 9500GT, ist ja höher als eine 8800.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juli 2009)

Wir sind auf dem richtigen weg  wenn jeder ne 9500GT hat müssen die Hersteller ja reagieren , und die Gamehersteller auch


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> er war eben mit der "Einbau- bestückungs liste" da!
> 
> ich habe mal abgeschrieben! (die teile sind gebraucht!)
> 
> ...


So jetzt hab ich mehr zeit

ECS ist der absolute schrott da ist sogar asrock viel besser die lassen sich echt jeden dreck andrehen wahrscheinlich war das inkl. prozi und ram in einem fertig pc von mediamarkt oder so weil ecs kauft keiner der sich mit der hardware angeblich auskennt

der 6000+ ist uralt und sieht kein land gegen deinen prozi und 100mhz übertaktet  mann, das ist ja ein richtiger profi, was bin dann ich? 
ein gott ich hab meinen e6400 von 2,13ghz auf 3,2 ghz getaktet
den 6000+ gibts neu für 60€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a358274.html

der arbeitsspeicher omg warum zum teufel 4x1gb und dann noch 667mhz für 40€? für 35€ bekommt man auch 2x2gb 800mhz
A-DATA Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (AD2800002GOU2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

zur graka 
1. immernoch langsamer als deine
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 (Seite 20) - 03.03.2009 - ComputerBase
2. die idioten haben sich schonwieder verarschen lassen die gibts ab 86€
MSI R4830-T2D1G-OC, Radeon HD 4830, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (V153-002R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
3.da sind wir wieder bei dem mehr vramm bringt nicht viel wenn die gpu zu lam dafür ist aber naja blöder gehts nett da hattens die idee sich von uns beraten zu lassen und gehen von einem vollidioten zum nächsten der sie genauso übern tisch ziehgt

die soundkarte kriegst neu auch hinterhergeschmissen
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359290.html

Festplatte
hallo der standart ist sata und nicht ide. ihr schlaumeier mit euren pc-profis 
für 40€ bekommt man schon eine sata festplatte mit 500gb
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (WD5000AAKS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


beim brenner genau das gleiche ide steinzeittechnick teuer an großmäuler verkauft (die es immernoch nicht checken das sie überall nur verarscht werden weil sie eben so blöd sind)
Samsung SH-S223B, SATA, schwarz, bulk (BEBE/BEBN) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

zum netzteil wieder son schrott und auch noch überteuert verkauft
Xilence Power 420W ATX 2.0 SATA (SBS-XP420) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

sorry wie kann man nur so selten blöd sein


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ECS ist der absolute schrott da ist sogar asrock viel besser die lassen sich echt jeden dreck andrehen




ähh in dem von hier abgesegnet PC den ich nun habe, ist auch ein ECS drinn ( siehe erste seite ! )


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juli 2009)

*fällt wieder mal lachend vom Stuhl* Der Typ tut mir langsam schon leid. xD


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

ECS ist nicht Müll, nur eben nichts besonderes. Als normales Board wo man nicht übertakten möchte passts doch


----------



## axel25 (13. Juli 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> *fällt wieder mal lachend vom Stuhl* Der Typ tut mir langsam schon leid. xD



Mir auch


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> ähh in dem von hier abgesegnet PC den ich nun habe, ist auch ein ECS drinn ( siehe erste seite ! )



ja bei dir war aber der gesammt preis super vom pc darum geht das inordnung

wenn du mehr geld gehabt hättest und ihn dir hier zusammenstellen lässt wird dir nie einer ein ecs mainboard vorsätzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> ähh in dem von hier abgesegnet PC den ich nun habe, ist auch ein ECS drinn ( siehe erste seite ! )


 
Das ECS findet sich in vielen Komplett PCs, auch in deinem, aber sooo schlecht ist es nun nicht.
Es läuft doch sehr gut mit deinen Komponenten, und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> ECS ist nicht Müll, nur eben nichts besonderes. Als normales Board wo man nicht übertakten möchte passts doch



Genau, ECS ist nicht soo schlecht, nur darf man nichts erwarten, außer ein Board, das funktioniert, der Rest ist äußerst rudimentär implementiert...


Cop schrieb:


> ähh in dem von hier abgesegnet PC den ich nun habe, ist auch ein ECS drinn ( siehe erste seite ! )


Da ist aber eins der Black Editions von ECS drin, das ist sozusagen top of the Line von denen, das Beste was sie haben.

Wobei das dennoch nicht besonders gut ist, z.B. sind die Spannungsregler etwas arg schwach, mehr als 95W TDP CPUs mögen die nicht...


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

also ich habe ein Review geGoogelt, da haben die einen 9950BE 140Watt sogar noch OCt drauf.

und meiner läuft nun auch Stabiel mit 14x220 (1,37V) und Taktet dennoch im C&Q runter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da ist aber eins der Black Editions von ECS drin, das ist sozusagen top of the Line von denen, das Beste was sie haben.
> 
> Wobei das dennoch nicht besonders gut ist, z.B. sind die Spannungsregler etwas arg schwach, mehr als 95W TDP CPUs mögen die nicht...


 
Wobei das wiederum bedeutet, dass das Board genau das richtig ist für den X3, den du jetzt benutzt.
Du hast für den Preis einen tollen Rechner und dein Nachbar wird sich schwer anstrengen müssen um da ranzukommen.

War er übrigends schon da?


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2009)

Aber das Netzteil ist ja reiner Durchfall. Und 4 Ram Riegel bei nem Netzteil mit 2 Steckplätzen? Geht.. halt nur mit Gewalt  Prozi uralt, Graka noch in Ordnung, aber kommt nicht an deine ran, wie schon gesagt wurde


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Du steckst deinen RAM ins Netzteil?! Ahjaa


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

ja mit dem ram berechnet das netzteil die beste effiziens bei jeder auslastung 

@cop
dein pc ist p/l mäßig top, gleichwärtige hardware hätte ca.400€ gekostet


----------



## Owly-K (13. Juli 2009)

Abo + Sterne!

Obwohl: Wer sich öfter mal zwecks Amüsement im CoBi-Forum bewegt, der kennt solche Geschichten...  



Cop schrieb:


> Da der bekannte selber Gamer ist, wird der sich auskennen.


Nö, wieso? Ich habe einen Führerschein, kann aber kein Auto bauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Nö, wieso? Ich habe einen Führerschein, kann aber kein Auto bauen.


nicht boa bist du schlecht das lernt man doch beim autofahren nebenbei genauso wie beim css oder wow zocken das ocen und progamerpcs zusammenstellen weil das bei den spielen notwendig ist so anspruchsvoll wie die sind


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

sie haben es gemerkt, das RAM passt nicht, und zudem erkennt das MB den Prozzesor nicht.

nun bekommt er ein anderes MB mit anderer CPU ?

wieder mal ist Asrock am start!
*ALiveNF5-eSATA2+ R3.0*




und als CPU eine in Deutschalnd nicht erhältliche x3 CPU die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt, sie wurde nur für Server gebaut, und hat deshalb unheimliche leistungsreserven! wurde ihm erzählt.

HD8400WCJ3BGD  <<< was immer das ist 


und das für nur 40€ aufpreis zu der 6000+ zusammenstellung


----------



## Owly-K (13. Juli 2009)

@Soldat0815: Eben.

Und die Geschichte mit der Server-CPU... Knaller!


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich wo der die CPU: AMD Phenom X3 8400, 3x 2.10GHz, boxed Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland herbekommt, ne Server CPU ist es jeden Falls nicht 
und dazu das Board: ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 R3.0, Crossfire Xpress 1600 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Vielleicht sollte man ihnen sagen das der Phenom ne AM2+ CPU ist und nicht auf allen Am2 Brettern läuft


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Eben.







so Morgen gegen 16Uhr will er zum Battle mit dem PC kommen !

ich werde berichten !


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> und dazu das Board: ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 R3.0, Crossfire Xpress 1600 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man ihnen sagen das der Phenom ne AM2+ CPU ist und nicht auf allen Am2 Brettern läuft




das MB ist es nicht !
schau oben, ist n andres!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> sie haben es gemerkt, das RAM passt nicht, und zudem erkennt das MB den Prozzesor nicht.
> 
> nun bekommt er ein anderes MB mit anderer CPU ?
> 
> ...


 
Geiles Board. 
Immerhin AM2+, also sollte der Prozessor schon mal laufen.
Aber das Netzteil macht mir immer noch Sorge. 



Cop schrieb:


> und als CPU eine in Deutschalnd nicht erhältliche x3 CPU die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt, sie wurde nur für Server gebaut, und hat deshalb unheimliche leistungsreserven! wurde ihm erzählt.
> 
> HD8400WCJ3BGD <<< was immer das ist


 
Das ist eine ganz normale CPU.
KLICK



Cop schrieb:


> und das für nur 40€ aufpreis zu der 6000+ zusammenstellung


 
Boah, ey, was hat ihm die ganzen Aktionen jetzt schon gekostet?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz normale CPU.
> KLICK



Die btw nie erschienen ist


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

ist das ein AM2+ MB ?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Jep: ASRock > Products > ALiveNF5-eSATA2+ R3.0
Hab ich aber vorher noch nie gesehen 
Wo die die Hardware immer ausgraben


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die btw nie erschienen ist



bei HP schon !

eBay: x3 8400


----------



## Cop (13. Juli 2009)

naja, da steht aber: If you use AM2+ CPU on AM2 chipset motherboard, the system bus speed will downgrade from HT3.0 (5200 MT/s) to HT1.0 (2000 MT/s), but the CPU frequency will not be influenced.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Ja dann haben die nen paar abbekommen.
Die CPU wurde aber eingestellt weil sie auch ein B2 Stepping ist und daher auch den TLB-Bug hat 

Edit:
Es ist ein AM2 Board welches mit AM2+ CPUs klar kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja dann haben die nen paar abbekommen.
> Die CPU wurde aber eingestellt weil sie auch ein B2 Stepping ist und daher auch den TLB-Bug hat
> 
> Edit:
> Es ist ein AM2 Board welches mit AM2+ CPUs klar kommt


 
Die CPU hat AMD sofort eingestampft und ist deshalb auch nie hier auf dem Markt gekommen.
Weil sie einfach zu grotte ist.  

Ein AM2 Board?
Ich dachte AM2+


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> das MB ist es nicht !
> schau oben, ist n andres!


Uraltes AM2 Board mit nForce 570 oder ev. nForce 550 Chipsatz.
Ich erinnere mich dunkel dran.

PS: mit "glück" ists ja ein 560 SLI, was ein nForce 4 wäre.

€dit:
Ah, nForce 520, also Uli Basis, ist durchaus brauchbar
ASRock > Products > ALiveNF5-eSATA2+ R3.0


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

omg ist der ein blödsabberer für 100€ bekommt man schon nen phenom2 720 der super funzt und keine bugsn hatt
mainboard


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein AM2 Board?
> Ich dachte AM2+



Nee nen uraltes AM2 Board mit nVidia nForce 520


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nee nen uraltes AM2 Board mit nVidia nForce 520


 
Das wird ja immer besser.

Grotten Mainboard, dazu der bugverseuchte Prozessor, das Teil wird nicht starten. 

*wart auf neuen Hardwarekauf von ihm*


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

@cop

sag mal lesen die immernoch mit wenn nicht sollens das mal machen damits gleich merken das der depp die genauso verarscht wie ihr ocerprofi und nur versucht sie abzuzocken


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich sags ja, das wird wohl nie enden 

*Neues Popcorn machen geh*


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @cop
> 
> sag mal lesen die immernoch mit wenn nicht sollens das mal machen damits gleich merken das der depp die genauso verarscht wie ihr ocerprofi und nur versucht sie abzuzocken




geht schlecht ohne PC !


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> *Neues Popcorn machen geh*


 
Mach mir auch mal was, ich bringe Bier mit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> geht schlecht ohne PC !


ups vergessen
dann sollens das bei dir lesen  außer dir ist das egal was ich auch verstehen würde


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> geht schlecht ohne PC !




deine nachbarn schein so doof zu sein, halte abstand!!

den ist eigentlich nur mit ner 360zu helfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> deine nachbarn schein so doof zu sein, halte abstand!!
> 
> den ist eigentlich nur mit ner 360zu helfen


 
Genau, mit der Xbox kann man auch super spielen, auch benchen oder OCen geht, aber wenn dann der Ring of Death kommt....


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, mit der Xbox kann man auch super spielen, auch benchen oder OCen geht, aber wenn dann der Ring of Death kommt....





die kaufen sich hardware mit derm man eh kaum oc betreiben kann....siehe cpu +mainbaords.......scheint ja an geld doch zu mangeln sonst hätten se sich gleich wwas gescheites gekauft....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> die kaufen sich hardware mit derm man eh kaum oc betreiben kann....siehe cpu +mainbaords.......scheint ja an geld doch zu mangeln sonst hätten se sich gleich wwas gescheites gekauft....


 
Das ist das Problem, wenn man schlechte Berater hat. 
Ein normaler PC Typ hätte gesagt, dass sie sich den ganzen alten Schrott sparen sollen, lieber 400 Ocken in die Hand nehmen und was nettes holen.
Muss ja nicht High End sein, aber wenigstens modern.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, wenn man schlechte Berater hat.
> Ein normaler PC Typ hätte gesagt, dass sie sich den ganzen alten Schrott sparen sollen, lieber 400 Ocken in die Hand nehmen und was nettes holen.
> Muss ja nicht High End sein, aber wenigstens modern.




vor allem schein die das mercedes benz sysndrom zu haben*G*

sich was zu kaufen was man nicht benötigt nur um was besseres zu haben*G* solche opfer...hätten se im puff mehr spass gehabt


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

soll ich euch was sagen so blöd wie die sind hätten die sich ne playstation1 slimline für 400€ andrehen lassen weil das was ganz seltenes ist


----------



## Klausr (14. Juli 2009)

ABO+5 Sterne

Ist ja echt der Hammer was hier abgeht

Aber abwarten Leute-der Nachbarsjunge zieht uns bald alle über den Tisch mit seinem neuen Sys,ich geh meinen C2Q 9550@3,6(ist ja nur ein 9550ger^^) und meine 2 4870ger gleich mal verstecken-hab da ja keine chance dagegen gg

@cop-ich finds super das du dich erst informiert hast und dich nicht abziehen hast lassen-dein Pc ist Preis/Leistungstechnisch voll in ordnung-hab mir mal die mühe gemacht und rein intressenshalber deinen PC mal auf Geizhals nachgebaut-liegt neu immer noch bei knapp 400.

Und dein Nachbar gibt mehr aus und kommt nicht ran-ich hoffe er zieht demütig ab wenn ihr die battel gemacht habt (falls es je dazu kommt)


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juli 2009)

Alter!!! der nachbarsjunge ^^ war schon mal im Fernsehn
YouTube - Freitag Nacht News Dummer Junge


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Geiler Typ, fragt sich nur, ob das nicht gestellt ist.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich echt was das für ne Familie ist,die müssen echt Arm sein dass sie solche Komplexe haben....Und sich dann immer wieder abziehen lassen.
Anstatt ihrem eigenen Wort zu folgen hätten die gleich hier Nachfragen sollen,da hätte bestimmt *Keiner* ECS oder ASRock empfohlen.Allerdings,ich hab auch ein ASRock,A780 Full-HD,da ist eigentlich alles was ich brauche,Support für 140 Watt CPUs,Unterstützt alles von Sempron bis Phenom II und so...Full-HD geht auch mit der Onboardgrafik(HD3200),DDR2 1066,PCIe 2.0,780G Chipsatz,einfach alles was man braucht.Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht,obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken Spiele ein Crosshair III Formula zu kaufen.Eventuell mache ich das auch
Aber der Nachbarsjunge lässt sich bestimmt bald eine HD3470 X2 andrehen^^
Ach ne die gibts ja nur in Diversen Notebooks

MfG fresh_D


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. Juli 2009)

boar mich würde echt mal interessieren was die mittlerweile ausgegeben haben? ach ja und mach fleissig screenshots von der benchsession. muhaha


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Bestimmt so um die 600€


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

btw schreib ich jetzt ne zusammenfassung und Poste sie in meinen Blog,damit die Mods da nichts deichseln können.Oder können sie doch?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Die können auch deinen Blog ändern, sofern sie die Rechte haben und ich denke die haben sie


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Naja ich sollte  hier irgendjemanden das Zusammengefasste Material geben damit die ein Drehbuch draus machen und das an Warnerbros oder Lucasfilm verkaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> btw schreib ich jetzt ne zusammenfassung und Poste sie in meinen Blog,damit die Mods da nichts deichseln können.Oder können sie doch?


 
Mach doch einen blog in einem anderen forum.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach doch einen blog in einem anderen forum.



Ich kenne da zufällig sogar schon eines


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

Der Fred ist klasse. Selten auf Schicht so gelacht. 

Dein Nachbar ist geil, voll die Komplexe.

COP: Lass dir nix einreden. Hast ein schon ein schoenes System.


----------



## donlucas (14. Juli 2009)

OMFG

ich krieg die tür nicht zu!!! Ich hab schon lang nicht mehr so lachend vorm PC gehangen

Aber mal ehrlich, ich find es schade das wir den armen jungen in die Falle rennen lassen nur um unsren Spass zu haben!!!

Also Cop, sag ihm wir lachen ihn nur noch aus, was ein Zeichen dafür ist das wir es ehrlich meinen, denn wir haben keinen Grund ihm schlechte Hardware gutzureden. Vllt machen wir ihm ja ne Beispiel Konfig über deinen Account, damit er sich nicht die blöße gebn muss


----------



## Tranquilizer (14. Juli 2009)

bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das nen fake is oder wirklich alles so geschehen aber egal ich habe wirklich lange schon nicht mehr so gelacht, gestaunt und mit dem kopf geschüttelt wie jetzt^^

danke-danke-danke!!!


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

echt hammer es hört und hört nicht auf  da wächst der thread echt binnen 2h oder so noch ma um knapp zehn seiten  watt wird wohl jetz NOCH kommen???  der highend rechner mit dem 6000+ und der 4830 macht ja schon wieder lust auf mehr, mein gott walter...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Hier also die Zusammenfassung!
Wenn Cop es für Nötig hält mach ich den text wieder weg


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hier also die Zusammenfassung!
> Wenn Cop es für Nötig hält mach ich den text wieder weg



Ein paar mehr Leerzeichen, vorallem hinter den Satzzeichen waeren von Vorteil.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Stimmt!Wird geändert!Soll ja auch Lesbar sein


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

nee ey echt, einfach nur beide daumen hoch


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab bestimmt 1 1/2 Stunden für die Story gebraucht,das war echt ermüdent
Ich glaub ich schreib Henner ne PN dass er sich dem mal annehmen soll^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

Very nicedas kann ich weiterschicken an meine kumpels, die lachen sich ein arsch ab


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Die Story wird natürlich geupdatet sobald sich hier wieder was tut.Ich glaub ich halt bei Chip und Computerbild ausschau nach lustigen sachen und schreib sie alle in den Blog


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich hab bestimmt 1 1/2 Stunden für die Story gebraucht,das war echt ermüdent
> Ich glaub ich schreib Henner ne PN dass er sich dem mal annehmen soll^^



Das wär sicher geiler Stoff für die Update-Show


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nee nen uraltes AM2 Board mit nVidia nForce 520


Soo alt ist das nicht.
Der nForce 520 aka MCP65 kam relativ spät auf dem Markt, eigentlich erst kurz vorm Ableben davon bzw der Einführung vom AM2+.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Grotten Mainboard, dazu der bugverseuchte Prozessor, das Teil wird nicht starten.


Naja, das jetzige Asrock nF520 Board ist so einigermaßen brauchbar, das kann man durchaus nutzen und hätte ich auch verbaut, wenn ich günstig ran kommen würde.

Im Vergleich zum vorigen ECS ist das eine gewaltige Steigerung.
Zumal das Teil ja auch schon 'nen AHCI Modus für die S-ATA Controller hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das jetzige Asrock nF520 Board ist so einigermaßen brauchbar, das kann man durchaus nutzen und hätte ich auch verbaut, wenn ich günstig ran kommen würde.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum vorigen ECS ist das eine gewaltige Steigerung.
> Zumal das Teil ja auch schon 'nen AHCI Modus für die S-ATA Controller hat.


 
Aber dennoch ist es nicht wirklich eine sinnvolle Lösung, wenn man sich einen neuen PC aufbauen will und man schon soviel Geld investiert hat.

Der Nachbarsjunge braucht dringend mal einen anderen PC Berater, einen, der ihn nicht übers Ohr haut und ihm das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht.

Andererseits sollte ihm auch klar sein, dass eine ATI 4830 nicht schneller ist als alle anderen Nvidia Karten, nur weil sie DX10.1 hat.
Soviel Intelligenz sollte man besitzen.


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andererseits sollte ihm auch klar sein, dass eine ATI 4830 nicht schneller ist als alle anderen Nvidia Karten, nur weil sie DX10.1 hat.
> Soviel Intelligenz sollte man besitzen.



Wieso? 10.1 ist neuer als 10 also muss das schneller sein kapier das doch endlich


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Alter!!! der nachbarsjunge ^^ war schon mal im Fernsehn
> YouTube - Freitag Nacht News Dummer Junge



ne da isser mit der Mutti !


YouTube - Dumm aber trotzdem Quiz Taxi gewonnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Ein wenig blöd sind die beiden ja, welches Organ schließ an der Speiseröhre an? Sowas sollte man echt aus dem FF wissen.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

ich kann nimmer am anfang dacht ich ja der is nur doof, das aber alle doof sind dacht ich net naja der apfel fällt nich weit vom stamm, so geil einfach. ich rofle mich hier wech


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

So, der PC ist nun seit zwei stunde da, bei den Nachbarn, und die bekommen Windows nicht drauf !
zuerst haben sie versucht sein Win98se drauf zu bekommen, da haben sie Probleme gehabt, weil Win98 die Hardware nicht erkannt hatte.
Dann gings an XP (haben sie schnell wo besogt, natürlich Copy).
Das klappte irgendwie auch nicht, und gerade sind sie von einem PC Laden gekommen, mit einem Adapter der es möglich macht, eine IDE Platte an einen SATA Port zu stecken, damit soll es nun gehen?

mal schauen wann wir Batteln ?

Ich habe gleich gesagt, das ich mich damit nicht auskenne!
der wollte sich doch tatsächlich mal eben meine Original Vista DVD Leihen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Heute Nachmittag ist also der neue Battle Contest? 
Na ja, lehn dich mal zurück und lass die anderen mal machen.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

geeeeiill, popcorn eimer rauskram, man sind die doof win98 geht logischerweise gaganich mit so ner hardware und ja es gibt ide adapter macht die platte aber bissi langsamer (leb selbst momentan damit) aber naja ich finds einfach nur geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> Dann gings an XP (haben sie schnell wo besogt, natürlich Copy).
> Das klappte irgendwie auch nicht, und gerade sind sie von einem PC Laden gekommen, mit einem Adapter der es möglich macht, eine IDE Platte an einen SATA Port zu stecken, damit soll es nun gehen?


 
die sollten erst mal die Bootrehenfolge einstellen. 
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die IDE Platte eine Macke hat.
Wenn sie noch mal kommen sollten, sag ihnen, dass sie im Bios nachgucken sollen, ob die IDE Platte auch gefunden wurde, Ohne Platte kann Windows nicht installiert werden. 
Mal die Jumper überprüfen oder so.


----------



## Minimum Keks (14. Juli 2009)

Mensch Mensch, dieser Thread hier stirbt nie.  Und das soll auch so bleiben! 
Außerdem: Win98? wtf o.O


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

Win98? 

IDE auf Sata?
Andersrum würd ich ja noch verstehen aber das


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> IDE auf Sata?
> Andersrum würd ich ja noch verstehen aber das


 
Geht ja, aber der Sinn entzieht sich mir auch. 
Wenn man eine IDE Platte hat und sie am IDE Kanal nicht läuft, würde ich erst mal testen, ob es nicht an der Platte liegt, bevor ich mir einen Sata zu IDE Adapter kaufe.


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn Win XP den IDE nicht will, wird XP Sata erst recht nicht wollen ohne Treiber^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

XP will IDE immer, wenns XP nicht findet, liegts an der IDE. 
Die sind echt zu hohl, da mal gründlich nachzugucken. Da werden gleich wieder Adapter ausgegraben.


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

Am besten IDE -Sata -Scsi - Firewire - USB 

Dann klappt das bestimmt


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juli 2009)

Hab mir grade 37 Seiten durchgelesen und war am Anfang noch am Lachen, aber jetzt ist es schon fast traurig, wie der arme Nachbarsjunge abgezogen wird. Es heißt ja immer Dummheit gehört bestraft, aber das ist schon richtig krass, was da abgezogen wird. Wieviel Geld hat der den schon ausgegeben? Für die Summe hätte man ihm hier schon was schönes zusammengestellt. Und die Kiste wäre dann auch angesprungen


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

der erkennt die HDD nicht, egal ob an IDE oder SATA?
bei mir geht die HDD!

seit dem die drann rumgebastellt haben, wird am IDE garnichts mehr erkannt, und das mit dem Adapter klappt auch nicht ?

der stand eben ziemlich bedröppelt vor mir, ob ich sein Platte mal testen kann.

Habe sie an einen externen USB adaper gemacht (Externe ICYBox USB) wurde sofort erkannt.

Die hatten da mit W98 Probleme, dann haben sie n bischen rumgesteckt, nun werden keine Laufwerke mehr erkannt!

irgendwie haben die so garkein glück, naja, jetzt gehts wieder zum erbauer !


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> der wollte sich doch tatsächlich mal eben meine Original Vista DVD Leihen



hehe... naja dreist kommt weiter  sag mal, wie issn das verhältnis zu dem typen? kommt ihr sonst ganz gut miteinander klar, oder konntet ihr euch noch nie leiden? weil so langsam tut der mir auch leid, watt der schon an kohle ganz einfach mal verbrannt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Dann sag ihm mal, dass er den ganzen Krempel zum Händler oder wo auch immer er das her hat, zurückbringen soll, damit er sein Geld wieder zurück bekommt.
Dann kratzt er die Kohle zusammen, schaut was er gesamt hat, pumpt noch die Omis und Opis an und meldet sich hier im Forum an.
Wir helfen ihm dabei, dass er eine gute Spielekiste bekommt.

Ist ja echt nicht mehr mitanzusehen, wie er sich selbst zum Affen macht.
Der soll endlich mal über seinen Schatten springen und sich wirklich helfen lassen.
Und seinen Daddy sollte er dabei mal im Keller einsperren, der stört irgendwie nur.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

so langsam seh ich das nämlich auch so. der soll sich anmelden, kurz rüffeln lassen und denn wird ihm geholfen. das is ja ma echt die absolute härte watt der abzieht.


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> hehe... naja dreist kommt weiter  sag mal, wie issn das verhältnis zu dem typen? kommt ihr sonst ganz gut miteinander klar, oder konntet ihr euch noch nie leiden? weil so langsam tut der mir auch leid, watt der schon an kohle ganz einfach mal verbrannt hat




die sind eigentlich recht pflegeleicht die "Leute" wenn die mit jemandem Ärger haben, finden diese Leute mal Morgens ihre Autos tiefergelegt vor, weil in den Reifen kleine Löcher sind, oder kleine Zeichnungen, die mit einem schraubenzieher aufgebracht wurden.
Sie sind sehr neidisch, weil sie selber eben nicht so viel haben, und wenn dann einer mehr hat, ist der sofort ein Idiot.
Und er und sein Bruder stehen voll drauf, sich kleinere oder 1 vs 2 Fights zu liefern, die sie dann natürlich auch gewinnen!
Der Bruder ist aber mom im Heim, weil er "mal wieder" Autos beschädigt hatte, und gefilmt wurde!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Dann ist das ja eine echte Assi Familie. 
Na ja, wer nicht hören will, der muss halt leiden.... 
Trotzdem, wenn er nöchstes Mal wieder bei dir ist, sag ihm mal, dass er sich sehr gerne hier anmelden kann, wenn du es erlaubst, über deinen PC (seiner läuft ja nicht ).
Dann helfen wir ihm, damit er eine anständige Spielekiste bekommt.
Er soll aber endlich mal das Kriegsbeil einbuddeln, das bringt gar nichts.
Für 300-400 Euro bekommt man nicht den Mega Rechner, aber etwas Anständiges zum Spielen ist in jedem Fall drinne.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

hmkaaay?  familie flodder oder watt... nee aber is natürlich traurig. wenn mans schon nich so dicke hat sollte man die kohle die man hat gleich in was ordenliches stecken. dumm nur, wenn man unbelehrbar ist...


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

das ahbe ich ihm schon mehrfach geraten, aber ich und ihr, wir sind alle Doof, und haben keine ahnung!
Was soll ich da nochmachen?

Naja, jetzt sind die ja weg mit dem PC, dahin wo er gebaut wurde.

der wirds schon richten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Tja, dann kannst du ihm nicht mehr helfen, der muss noch 20 Mal ins offene Messer laufen, bevor er es schnallt.
Wahrscheinlich ist auch, dass er schon aus Trotz keine Hilfe annehmen will, er müsste eingestehen, dass er Schwächen hat und Fehler gemacht hat.
Ein echte Gangsta Rapper lässt sich eher abknallen als Ratschläge anzunehmen.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juli 2009)

Nette Nachbarn habt ihr da. Da hält sich mein eben aufgekommenes Mitleid schon wieder in Grenzen. Mal sehen wie das hier weitergeht


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2009)

Haben wohl 'nen Jumper vergessen.
Diese IDE to S-ATA Adapter geht nur wenn HDD auf Master.

Aber bei deren Fähigkeiten werden die wohl noch irgendwas anderes geschrottet haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> das ahbe ich ihm schon mehrfach geraten, aber ich und ihr, wir sind alle Doof, und haben keine ahnung!
> Was soll ich da nochmachen?


 
Trotzdem verstehe ich ihn nicht. 
Als er mit der 9600Gt auf die Schnautze gefallen ist, hätte ihm doch dämmern müssen, dass wir gar nicht so falsch lagen.
Spätestens dann hätte ich mich doch gefrag, ob die Jungs im Forum nicht doch mehr Ahnung haben als mein PC Tuner und dessen Mitstreiter.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber bei deren Fähigkeiten werden die wohl noch irgendwas anderes geschrottet haben...


 
Oder bei den Fähigkeiten des Netzteils.


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

Die sind gerade gekommen, und irgendwie gibts da gerade was auf die Omme, der Vater Brüllt da sowas von rum, das ist im gesammten Treppenhaus zu höhren!
Und es Bummst und Polltert, ich denke mal er verprügelt jetzt aus frusst erstmal wieder seine Frau.

Ach so, und da sicher gleich was von "ruf die Polizei" kommt, die war schon oft hier, aber wenn die Frau keine Anzeige macht!

Der Vater verkloppt gerne mal alle, und die zeigen ihn nie an.

und genau sowas geht da oben gerade ab.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juli 2009)

Krass, aber leider nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich. Da würde ich in Deckung gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber schlimm.  
Wenn denen da niemand hilf, musst du oder deine Eltern das mal machen.
Ich kann Typen nicht ausstehen, die ihren Frust an andere auslassen. 
Die gehören bestraft und fertig.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Hardware im Eimer und das Geld ist weg, jetzt hat der Junge eine Tracht Prügel bekommen und hat keinen Rechner mehr.
Das ist echt furchtbar.


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

Meine Eltern hatten schon mehrfach die Polizei gerufen, aber die Frau hat immer gesagt, das nichts war!
Sie ist gestürzt oder sawas.
Und nun lassen wir es.

*EDIT: es hat eben laut geknallt, und der PC ist durchs Treppenhaus geflogen ! ( durch Spion luscher! )



*


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

hm solche typen hab ich gfressen die gehören so gedrescht, wenn ich sehn tät das wer ne frau mädchen schlägt der rührt nie wieder seine finger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Ist es schon ruhiger geworden?

Trinkt der Typ denn auch?


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

frauenschläger an die wand echt  okay also wenn ich mir das so reinziehe- lass sie einfach schrott kaufen bis sie schwarz werden. wer so engstirnig ist, dem hilft einfach nur ein deftiger flug auf die schnauze und selbst dann wird erstmal ANGEFANGEN nachzudenken


----------



## Operator (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würd sagen das wars dann mit der Story 
schade war schon geil 
Ich mag den Vater vom Nachbarsjungen nicht solche Leute hasse ich!


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. Juli 2009)

schade um den schönen Thread. Irgendwie tut er mir fast schon leid weil seine ganze Art garantiert vom Vater stammt. kenn ich nur zu gut hatten früher auch sone Familie im Haus.
der hat sicher paar aufs Maul bekommen weil er irgendwas zur Feile gemacht hat. deine Vista DVD hättest ihm aber ruhig leihen können musst ihm ja deinen Key nich geben.


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

Pc geflogen? Oha!
Bestimmt war die Garantie futsch, hieß doch das er nicht geöffnet werden darf und wenn die HDD draußen war...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hat der Junge keinen Rechner mehr, sehr Schade, mit so einem Vater im Nacken aufwachsen zu müssen.
Meine Eltern haben mich nie verhauen oder angebrüllt.
Ich war aber auch immer artig....  
bzw. habe mich nie erwischen lassen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

boa der vater ist echt assi
Dein nachbarsjunge tut mir ja schon richtig leid so einen bescheuerten vater zu haben
Und das bestätigt wieder was ich geschrieben haben keine Kohle aber rumpraalen das man das beste hat
stimmt die garantie ist ja futsch durch ihr öffnen tja dummheit³ 
Und der "neue" überteuerte PC ist dann wohl erstrecht im arsch falls er das nicht schon beim kauf war, nachdem er den rumgeworfen hat 
Tja selber schuld wenn man so blöd ist 
dem vater gönne ich das ja richtig
aber mir tut der rest der familie leid das sie mit so einem assi leben müssen


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. Juli 2009)

Garantie entfällt beim öffnen eines Rechners nicht! Gabs mal nen Gerichtsurteil seit dem sind solche sachen nichtig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

aber nicht wenn du überteuert von privat kaufst


----------



## fenguri (14. Juli 2009)

war echt ne heisse story, ich hoffe das es noch etwas von beiden zulesen gibt.
dein kumpel tut mir aber auch leid, nen rumbruellender schlagender vater ist ja mal das letzte.

mfg fenguri


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass das so enden muß.

PS: Garantie geht erst flöten, wenn man durch dämliches rumbasteln etwas beschädigt.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

tja traurig aber klappstuhl... dem jung´ kann man nur raten so schnell wie möglich auf eigenen beinen zu stehen und diesem kloppi von vater den rücken zu kehren


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

solche leute gehören an die wand gestellt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Schade, dass das so enden muß.


War doch abzusehen, das das so kommt, find ich.

Die Leuts scheinen ja wohl nicht gerade besonders viel Geld zu haben, aber versuchen sich irgendwie zu profilieren...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> War doch abzusehen, das das so kommt, find ich.


Ich hätte es ja noch irgendwie verstanden, wenn er nur den PC vor lauter Wut das Stiegenhaus hinunter geworfen hätte, aber dass er gleich seine Familie verprügelt ist echt schon mehr als traurig.

PS: Fällt das nicht unter Fahrlässigkeit, wenn man irgendwo was runter wirft?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> PS: Fällt das nicht unter Fahrlässigkeit, wenn man irgendwo was runter wirft?


 
Nur wenns einer abbekommen hätte.
Ansonsten kannst du mit deinem Eigentum machen, was du willst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

das ist grob fahrlässig wenn man das absichtlich macht


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal für alle die sie nicht gelesen haben und sie noch lesen wollen die Zusammenfassung! 
Ich update sie später noch


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur wenns einer abbekommen hätte.
> Ansonsten kannst du mit deinem Eigentum machen, was du willst.


Ich darf mein Eigentum aber nicht einfach irgendwo runterwerfen, auch wenn bei uns in der Gegend das einer mit seiner Waschmaschine gemacht hat (3. Stock aus dem Fenster).


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das ist grob fahrlässig wenn man das absichtlich macht


Aus Versehen wird dem das sicher nicht passiert sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

solange durch diese aktion niemand gefärdet oder verletzt wird oder etwas fremdes beschädigt wird interessiert es keine sau


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Holla, hab hier auch mal alles gelesen, wirklich sehr unterhaltsam. Da klingelt gleich die DAU-Alarmglocke los bei mir! 

@cop: Du hast wirklich alles richtig gemacht und zu einem guten Preis ein sehr schönes System bekommen. 12.000 3DMarks ca. hattest du glaubich irgendwo erwähnt oder? Meiner hat aktuell so 9000 und ich kann auch noch alles spielen, was ich spielen will, auch aktuelle Sachen mit vollen Details usw.

Das zeigt halt wieder, dass es gar nicht schlimm ist, wenn man selbst wenig Ahnung hat und unischer ist, einfach vor dem Kauf kurz bei uns oder anderswo fragen und gutgemeinte Ratschläge annehmen. Ist meist besser als so selbsternannte "PC-Experten" aus dem Bekanntenkreis, die einem dann zu überzogenen Preisen ihre alten Teile verhökern wollen.

Dein Nachbar kann einem ja schon Leid tun, da sieht man, wie sehr Arroganz und Ignoranz ins Geld gehen können, wenn man sich nicht helfen lässt und immer was Besseres haben muss als die anderen.

Am besten finde ich die Ironie, dass er dich zuerst selber mit der Grafikkarte übern tisch ziehen wollte und jetzt selbst zum Opfer wurde in Sachen PC.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei... vielleicht wollte er dich echt nicht verarschen und war wirklich überzeugt, seine Graka sei die Bessere, weil irgendeiner im das so erzählt hatte. Wirklich bemitleidenswert aber nunja, es muss auch solche geben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank für den lustigen Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für alle die sie nicht gelesen haben und sie noch lesen wollen die Zusammenfassung!
> Ich update sie später noch


 
Du musst deine Zusammenfassung mal updaten, der Battle hat sich wohl erledigt.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich darf mein Eigentum aber nicht einfach irgendwo runterwerfen, auch wenn bei uns in der Gegend das einer mit seiner Waschmaschine gemacht hat (3. Stock aus dem Fenster).


 
Ich kann doch meine Sachen runterwerfen, wo ich will.
Es geht darum, ob man damit einen anderen schadet, da es beim PC nicht der Fall war, ist es egal.
Er muss den Müll wieder wegräumen, sonst gibts natürlich Ärger.

Der Nachbarsjunge hockt bestimmt im Zimmer und starrt auf den leeren Bildschirm.  
Jetzt muss Cop aufpassen, die ersten Rachepläne sind geschmiedet.


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

Manche wollen nicht geholfen bekommen. Schade das es so ein Ende genommen hat. Der Vater hat wohl eh einen an der Klatsche.

Ob der Junge einem Leid tun soll? Ich weis nicht, aber irgednwie schon.

Cop: Hab spass mit deinem PC, die Kiste ist recht ordentlich.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm jo schade dass es vorbei is
Iwie muss das ne ziemliche Assi Wohngegend sein. 
Cop du tust mir leid.
Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt. 
Aber eig sollte man das nicht gutheißen, hat iwie was von sensationsfernsehen ala Supernanny und co. was hier im Forum abgeht.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Zusammenfassung....Update!


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Wie wo was vorbei 
Hab ich was verpasst?!?!


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (14. Juli 2009)

schade das die geschicht so enden muss (für den jungen). bei so einem vater....schon bescheiden...

tja, wenn man keine ahnung hat....und sich die auch nicht erarbeiten möchte...einfach mal die fr***e halten....

so far...

cop: noch viel spass mit dem rechner...und bei fragen, wünschen oder anträgen...einfach was posten....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wo was vorbei
> Hab ich was verpasst?!?!


 
Der Nachbarsvater hat den PC weggeworfen, kein Battle mehr, offensichtlich haben sie jetzt doch zuviel Geld darin versenkt, jetzt hat der Junge keinen PC mehr.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

jaja soviel kann binnen weniger als eines halben tages passieren


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Nachbarsvater hat den PC weggeworfen, kein Battle mehr, offensichtlich haben sie jetzt doch zuviel Geld darin versenkt, jetzt hat der Junge keinen PC mehr.



Ahja....




Spoiler






Hätten die es nur von Anfang an gelassen.


----------



## AdeE (14. Juli 2009)

Tag,

gerade knapp 2 Stunden gelesen (wobei gut die Hälfte fürs Lachen draufgegangen ist). 
Mit der beste Thread, den ich in meinen gut 9 Jahren Internet je gelesen habe ("Im 18, do i have potential??l" ist jedoch noch ein wenig besser - vielleicht kenn ihn ja der Ein oder Andere). 

5/5 und "Dieses Thema wurde zu Ihren Abonnements hinzugefügt."!

Nur das Ende ist ein wenig blöd  Hoffenlich kommt noch was.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Naja,wir haben ja schon das letzte mal gedacht sie lassen es.Vlt kommt diesmal wieder was unerwartetes hinterher
Ist es wieder ruhiger geworden Cop?


----------



## axel25 (14. Juli 2009)

Oh Mann!
Am der Vater vom Nachbarsjungen, der gehört in die Erziehungsanstalt!


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

Der Vater war eben da, und hat meinen Vater gebeten, ob er nachher mal in I-Net kann, da er nun einen PC ( da es dort nur einen Familien PC gibt/gab) braucht.
Nun kann er nurnoch einen günstigen Finanzieren, und will so mal schauen was er bei den üblichen verdächtiegen wie Quelle, OTTO, Neckermann bekommt.
Es kann ja dann die 9600GT dort eingebaut werden, und das muss dann erstmal reichen sagte er!

> gibts da eigentlich günstige PCs die zu gebrauchen sind?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Naja so toll sind die auch nicht..
Meistens halt überteuerter Schrott wie das bei Fertig PCs üblich ist.
Aber eines können die schon besser als die tollen Tuner und Gamer PCs 
SIE LAUFEN!


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

naja günstig schon aber nix berauschendes hätte er sich gleich an uns gewendet wärs garnett so weit gekommen 

Das kannst ihn aber auch noch sagen wenn er wieder da ist

ich weiß nicht eventuell gibts bei einem onlineversender auch ratenzahlung eventuell weiß das jemand hier dann könnt ma dem einen anständigen günstigen pc zusammenstellen

ps. der soll sich dann gleich mal das hier durchlesen damit er sieht was er fürn fehler gemacht hat und wie er sich auch vom profigamer übern tisch ziehen hatt lassen


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

@Cop: die können sich ja den PCGH-PC bestellen in der budget-Variante: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Systeme - Komplettsysteme - PC Games Hardware Budget-PC 04/2009 

Dich wegburnen ist damit natürlich nicht drin.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Cop: die können sich ja den PCGH-PC bestellen in der budget-Variante: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Systeme - Komplettsysteme - PC Games Hardware Budget-PC 04/2009
> 
> Dich wegburnen ist damit natürlich nicht drin.



Naja....
Die sind meist auch recht überteuert und die Komponenten nicht immer der Hit.


----------



## AdeE (14. Juli 2009)

Tag,

Hardwareversand.de lässt seine Finanzierungen über die Deutsche Bank laufen.


			
				HWV.de AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Zahlung per Finanzierung können Sie nach der Bestellung einen Finanzierungsantrag bei unserer Partnerbank (Deutsche Bank) stellen.


aber wie das genau funktioniert müsste man vorher klären - wäre, sofern das mit der Finanzierung funktioniert und akteptabel ist, eine gute Alternative zu einem FertigPC.

Edit: Alternate bietet so etwas auch an. So sieht das dann wohl auch bei HWV aus: Alternate.de AGB-Finanzierung


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

naja man könnte ihnen ja bei hardwareversand einen pc zusammenstellen den er dann dort auf raten abbezahlt

kannst ihn ja das mal anbieten, wenn er nicht will sagst ihm das er endlich über den eigenen schatten springen soll, denn hätt er gleich auf uns gehört hätt er nicht soviel geld sinlnlos dem mm, tuner und gamer in den arsch geschoben oder die treppe runterschmeisen müssen


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Mei, an deren Stelle würde ich halt mal in den Laden gehen, wo Cop seinen auch her hat, der scheint ja vernünftige Geräte zu guten Preisen mit Gewährleistung zu verkaufen.

Die Bestellrechner zum sparpreis sind alles reine Office-Maschinen, erst recht bei Otto und Co. Fertige neue Gamer-PCs kosten schon 600-700 EUR aufwärts bei denen.
70-80% der Leistung kommen eh aus der Graka, der Rest ist Pillepalle, hauptsache halbwegs aktuell. 2 oder 4 Kerne spielt ja momentan noch kaum eine Rolle


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Bei Alternate kann man btw auch über Raten zahlen, und Alternate finde ich besser als HWV da das Sortiment größer ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

naja 
aber teilweise auch schnell mal 100-200€ teurer und da der eh wenig geld hatt sollte er mit dem zufrieden sein was er so günstig wie möglich bekommt 
und die auswahl bei hardwareversand reicht auch locker um einen gescheiten pc zusammenzustellen 
die wichtigsten sachen habens


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

@Cop hast du eigentlich noch was von dem Jungen gehört?Ist der jetzt ganz kleinlaut oder was?
Selbst mit dem PCGH Budget  PC würde er noch sagen er "Bürnt" dich damit weg


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

er hat jetzt diese Kiste mit 3GB und Vista Home Bestellt.

da soll dann die 9600GT rein!


neckermann.de | VCM PC-System "Wonder Radium" | Athlon X2 7750 (2x 2,7 GHz)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

OMG,ich wette er will damit ein Benchmark Duell machen


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Hm je nachdem wie knapp das NT bemessen ist und welche Qualität es hat wird das mit der 9600GT erneut scheitern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

@cop
richtest du im überhaupt das aus was wir sagen?

Denn für 450€ hätte er wieder was besseres bekommen und vorallem sind bessere innereien dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> er hat jetzt diese Kiste mit 3GB und Vista Home Bestellt.
> 
> da soll dann die 9600GT rein!
> 
> ...


 
Das Teil ist ja echt zum heulen.  
So eine nichtssagende Beschriebung habe ich ja selten gesehen. 
Das einzige, was man weiß ist, dass es ein AMD Phenom 1 Dual Core ist (nicht der Hit, deiner ist besser).
Nichts vom Mainboard, Netzteil, Grafik oder RAMs.
Richtig klasse ist auch das Zubehör, bestehen aus einen Autorennspiel mit "Rennaction auf 65 neuen Strecken in atemberaubender Stadiumumgebung".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

OMG,die lernen niemals....Wir sind ja eh alle *******!


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

naja, hat hier jemand was anderes erwartet...


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. Juli 2009)

war doch klar das dort bestellt wird da neckermann und Quelle usw. erstmal alles rausschicken ohne die Bonität zu prüfen. Eine Finanzierung bei Alternate und Co wär kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Ist Quelle nicht pleite?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. Juli 2009)

> Ist Quelle nicht pleite?


Das ist Neckermann!

Aber der Rechner ist ja mal mehr als peinlich! Den blas ich mit meinem 2 Jahre alten Rechner sogar an die Wand!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Das ist Neckermann!
> 
> Aber der Rechner ist ja mal mehr als peinlich! Den blas ich mit meinem 2 Jahre alten Rechner sogar an die Wand!


 
Neckermann und Quelle sind aber ein Laden.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Rat mal warum die Pleite sind


----------



## Owly-K (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ja echt zum heulen.
> So eine nichtssagende Beschriebung habe ich ja selten gesehen.
> Das einzige, was man weiß ist, dass es ein AMD Phenom 1 Dual Core ist (nicht der Hit, deiner ist besser).
> Nichts vom Mainboard, Netzteil, Grafik oder RAMs.
> Richtig klasse ist auch das Zubehör, bestehen aus einen Autorennspiel mit "Rennaction auf 65 neuen Strecken in atemberaubender Stadiumumgebung".


Nee, Grafik und RAM kannste dir ja rechts aussuchen (Pest oder Cholera?)


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neckermann und Quelle sind aber ein Laden.


Nö.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Neckermann und Quelle gehören zu Arcandor.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. Juli 2009)

Asso!!


----------



## Owly-K (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neckermann und Quelle gehören zu Arcandor.


Arcandor hat aber 2007 die Aktienmehrheit verkauft


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Arcandor hat aber 2007 die Aktienmehrheit verkauft


 
Hätten sie mal von Quelle auch machen sollen. 
Aber so schnell trennen sich Firmen nicht, Symbiose dauert länger. Schließlich gibts noch genug Leute, die einen Crysler mit Benz Technik haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hätte es ja noch irgendwie verstanden, wenn er nur den PC vor lauter Wut das Stiegenhaus hinunter geworfen hätte, aber dass er gleich seine Familie verprügelt ist echt schon mehr als traurig.


Naja, als ich ein paar Postings über den 'Nachbarn' gelesen hab, hab ich sofort an die 'Unterschicht' gedacht.

Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Hartz4 Empfänger, ganz im Gegenteil, sondern eher ungebildete Leute, die kein Interesse haben, ihren Horizont zu erweitern, das glauben was in der Bild steht und eben irgendwas brauchen, um sich profilieren zu können, weil sie sonst nix auf die Reihe bekommen, an übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum dachte ich irgendwie auch, warum auch immer...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das zeigt halt wieder, dass es gar nicht schlimm ist, wenn man selbst wenig Ahnung hat und unischer ist, einfach vor dem Kauf kurz bei uns oder anderswo fragen und gutgemeinte Ratschläge annehmen. Ist meist besser als so selbsternannte "PC-Experten" aus dem Bekanntenkreis, die einem dann zu überzogenen Preisen ihre alten Teile verhökern wollen.


Ganz genau, denn wie wir alle wissen, ists nicht schlimm, wenn man nichts weiß, solang man weiß, wen man fragen kann oder wo man schauen müsste, insbesondere in der heutigen Zeit


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

Für solche Leute ist es schlimm zu Fragen, denn dann offenbaren die ja eine Schwäche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Arcandor hat aber 2007 die Aktienmehrheit verkauft


 
49% haben sie aber noch.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Juli 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie diese Unendliche Geschichte weitergeht
Wird das Netzteil durchhalten?Wenn ja,wie lange?
Und:Wird der Nachbarsjunge mit dem neuen PC ein Battle Fordern?


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Du hast das:
Aber nur hier LIVE auf pcghx.de
vergessen


----------



## Owly-K (14. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 49% haben sie aber noch.


Hab' mich eh falsch ausgedrückt - Neckermann ist ja gar keine AG. Aber nun genug offtopic.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Hab' mich eh falsch ausgedrückt - Neckermann ist ja gar keine AG. Aber nun genug offtopic.


 
Hier gibts noch Topic?


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

Naja, wir warten halt auf News


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. Juli 2009)

Der Kleine tut mir echt leid.

Bad Karma.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, als ich ein paar Postings über den 'Nachbarn' gelesen hab, hab ich sofort an die 'Unterschicht' gedacht.
> 
> Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Hartz4 Empfänger, ganz im Gegenteil, sondern eher ungebildete Leute, die kein Interesse haben, ihren Horizont zu erweitern, das glauben was in der Bild steht und eben irgendwas brauchen, um sich profilieren zu können, weil sie sonst nix auf die Reihe bekommen, an übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum dachte ich irgendwie auch, warum auch immer...


Sag blos du kennst meine Arbeitskollegen?

Man kann ja gern aus Zorn irgendwelche Sachen demolieren (wenn man der Besitzer ist), aber wehrlose zu verprügeln ist echt unter aller Sau.


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Der Kleine tut mir echt leid.


   der kleine wird in 3 Monaten 18!  und selber verprügelt er gerne 12 jähriege !


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> der kleine wird in 3 Monaten 18!  und selber verprügelt er gerne 12 jähriege !



ohhh, dann hört er bestimmt hip-hop und ist ein echter gangzta (ja, bei denen schreibt man das so)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> der kleine wird in 3 Monaten 18! und selber verprügelt er gerne 12 jähriege !


 
Ich dachte, ihr seit bei 14. 
Dann macht das ja nichts.
Aber die Schläge, die er von seinem Vater kriegt, gibt er an Schwächere weiter, ein mieser Kreislauf.
Dessen Kinder werden auch so enden.


----------



## AdeE (14. Juli 2009)

Tag,



recell schrieb:


> ohhh, dann hört er bestimmt hip-hop und ist ein echter gangzta (ja, bei denen schreibt man das so)


Ich höre auch HipHop (und Nein, Bushido und AgrroBerlin und so ein Müll ist kein HipHop!) und habe mich noch nie in meinem Leben geprügelt ... 

@Topic: Ich wette einen Keks, dass das Netzteil qualmt, wenn er die "neue" Grafikkarte einbaut


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> Ich höre auch HipHop (und Nein, Bushido und AgrroBerlin und so ein Müll ist kein HipHop!) und habe mich noch nie in meinem Leben geprückelt ...


 
Du hörst auch Hip Hop, es gibts aber halt auch so'ne Gangsta Rapper Verschnitte, die hören dann Bushido.
Ich kenne einen 13jährigen, der hört den ganzen Tag den Kram und rennt auch so rum.
Der ist voll Assi.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> geprückelt ...


ich auch nicht weil ich nicht mal weiß was das ist
und geprügelt hab ich mich auch noch nie obwohl ich auch hiphop höre ok eigentlich eher alles was mir gefällt da sind auch paar sachen von aggro und bushido

ps.diese möchtegerngangster sind die schlimmsten denken wenn sie sich so benehmen und solche sachen anziehen sind sie die coolsten


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich wette einen Keks, dass das Netzteil qualmt, wenn er die "neue" Grafikkarte einbaut



Blöd nur das dann keine Garantie mehr drauf ist


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch eher die leute gemeint die denken, da sie bushido hören wären sie die ober-gangster


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ps.diese möchtegerngangster sind die schlimmsten denken wenn sie sich so benehmen und solche sachen anziehen sind sie die coolsten


 
Weil es spackige Musiker gibt, die den gleichen Mist machen und damit in Villen leben und jede Nacht eine andere Maus im Bett vorfinden.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Die haben ja auch genug Geld dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch genug Geld dafür.


 
Und solche Typen wie der Nachbarsjunge wollen das auch, also kloppen sie sich, machen auf Gangsta Rapper und denken, sie wären wer.
Am besten noch in einer Gruppe 10jährige verprügeln und ihnen das Pausenbrot klauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

was ich immer wieder lustig finde die deppen denken, boa ist der cool ich mach auch alles was der macht, aber was die meisten nicht wissen bushido und sido sind nicht blöd der bushido war sogar gut in der schule(hatte fast nur 2er)
aber das wird auch nicht breitgetreten das so ein gangster gut in der schule ist weil dann sinds ja streber und die sind uncool
genauso gibts viele gangsterrapper die nicht wie dmx oder 50cent im Knast waren sondern manche sogar keine einzige vorstrafe haben(nelly), aber sowas passt alles nicht in das Image darum wird das im Hintergrund gehalten


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2009)

So liebe Herrschaften - nun ist Schluss mit lustig. So amüsant die letzten Seiten auch zu lesen waren, es war Spam pur. 

Es gibt eine letzte Überlebenschance für diesen Thread, und die obliegt dem Ersteller. Wenn es seinerseits keine Fragen mehr gibt, dann ist hier dicht.

PN an mich, falls noch was sein sollte.

@ all
Vergnügt euch dort -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii.html


----------

